# wie sieht’s nun aus…. was ist nun die wirklichkeit…. gibt es neuigkeiten



## Wortgefecht (31. Oktober 2008)

hi folk

ich war auch mal unterwegs in hyboria und hatte spass dabei. leider konnte mich das spiel damals nicht wirklich binden (die gründe kenne wir ja alle). eigentlich schade um ein spiel welches so viel atmosphäre rüberbrachte, eine überragende grafik hatte und das ganze mit tollem sound untermalte. nicht zu vergessen ein konzept mit „händen und füssen“ welches für ein super pve und/oder pvp spiel garantieren würde (sofern das papier auch dann in die techniche realität umgesetzt würde). kann man oder darf man ein spiel welches ein so grosses potential aufweist einfach vergessen. ich kann es nicht. ich will es nicht.

aus der ehemaligen entäuschung heraus, frage ich euch mal schüchtern an, soll ichs nochmals ausprobieren soll ich nochmals losziehen in neue abenteuer?


----------



## Transylvanier (31. Oktober 2008)

Grüss Dich TE,

Du kannst ein recht gutes Feedback aus dem offiziellen AOC-Forum von Funcom erhalten, dass dir deine Entscheidung, dass Spiel zu spielen oder nicht, eventuell erleichtern kann.
Ich für meinen Teil spiele es gerne. Bin derzeit LVL 42 und kann mich überhaupt nicht beklagen.
Man sieht sich also eventuell bald in Hyboria.
Bis dahin möge Crom Dir wohlgesonnen sein.


----------



## spectrumizer (31. Oktober 2008)

Hab letzte Woche meinen Account nach nem halben Jahr auch mal wieder reaktiviert. Muss schon sagen, dass AoC jetzt einen viel solideren und besseren Eindruck macht als damals.
Früher konnte ichs im Conal Tal grade so auf mittleren-niedrigen Details und deaktivierten Schatten flüssig spielen, alles darüber hat geruckelt. Nun kann ichs auf High Details, Bloom, AA, ... ruckelfrei spielen. Geändert am System hat sich nix, bis auf Windows Vista 64 statt XP64.

- Zum Crafting jetzt kann ich nicht viel sagen. Damit hab ich mich damals nicht viel beschäftigt - und inzwischen auch noch nicht wieder.

- Population ist ausgewogen. Man trifft ständig auf andere Leute oder Gruppen von Leuten. Quests gibts in der Tat reichlich, Solo-Qs, Gruppen-Qs, ...

- Dungeons sind interessant und spannend.

- PvP-Minigames ist seit meiner "Rückkehr" kein einziges aufgegangen, trotzdem ich dauerangemeldet war.

- Atmosphäre gewaltig. Also AoC hat wirklich mit die beste Musik - und Grafik - die ich in Spielen kenne.

Aber 100% Blasenfrei läuft der Spaß immernoch nicht. In Dungeons hatte ich öfters Lags von mehreren Sekunden, manchmal auch komplette Freezes, die bis zu 10sek gedauert haben, dann liefs weiter. Gestern bin ich einer Gilde beigetreten und um den Gildenchat und Gildenfunktionen sehen und nutzen zu können, mußte ich das Spiel neu starten. Gegner in der Ferne kann man zwar sehen, aber ewig nicht ins Target nehmen, bis man sehr sehr nah dran ist, NPCs in Old Tarantia spawnen immernoch nicht zuverlässig - man läuft manchmal also gegen unsichtbare Wände, plötzlich spawnt genau da der NPC, usw.

Aber ich bereue die 14,- &#8364; bisher noch nicht, im Gegenteil. Wenn dich der "FunCom-Faktor" nicht so interessiert, würde ich dir schon empfehlen, einfach mal wieder reinzuschauen.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (31. Oktober 2008)

wenn du auf pve spielen level 1-80 aus bist ist aoc ein tolles spiel! 
die neuen quest im lowlevel und midlevelbereich machen spass und du hast immer genügend zu tun.
die abstürze wie am anfang die oom´s usw sind kaum noch vorhanden. freez und langs sind jetzt öfter aber bei weitem nicht so störend wie die alten komplettabstürze weil man nach ein paar sekunden weiterspielen kann.
die kombos wurden mit dem neuen patch geändert. sprich kombos die früher 4 schläge waren haben jetzt nur noch einen klick. ich kann damit leben.

kritik ist wie gehabt der content mit erreichem des level 80
battlekeeps und raids sind noch voller bugs aber ich habe immer noch die hoffnung das sich da bald was ändert.
wenn du kein powerleveler bist wirst du deinen spass bei aoc haben. wenn du nebenher noch an pvp und rp interessiert bist noch nen stück mehr. asgard pvp würde ich dir dann als sever raten. wenn du eher pve interessiert bist nimm am besten asura als sever. ibis und mitra sollen schon relativ verlassen sein.


----------



## Lurka (31. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Aber ich bereue die 14,- € bisher noch nicht, im Gegenteil. Wenn dich der "FunCom-Faktor" nicht so interessiert, würde ich dir schon empfehlen, einfach mal wieder reinzuschauen.



DU hast AoC reaktiviert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hui, wie kam den der Wandel? Hat Dich Waldgeist mit ´ner Waffe bedroht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spencer10 (31. Oktober 2008)

Jeden zweiten Tag fragt hier einer im Forum wie es nun mit AoC aussieht. Das kotzt einen an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Logt euch ein und macht euch selber ein Bild.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Kaleb- (31. Oktober 2008)

WOW- stark angefangen nach Release immer besser geworden

AOC - schwach angefangen und nach Release stark nachgelassen


----------



## Abrox (31. Oktober 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> WOW- stark angefangen nach Release immer besser geworden
> 
> AOC - schwach angefangen und nach Release stark nachgelassen



Keine Ahnung auf was du dich beziehst, wenn du die Abos meinst, geb ich dir Recht.

Wenn du Veränderungen meinst, den Entwicklungsstand dann liegst du falsch.

Ich spiel WoW gerne, wirklich gerne, aber seit dem Bossnerf im letzten Patch hat das Niveau in WoW stark nachgelassen.

WoC

World of Casualcraft

Wenn die die Raidinstanzen in WotLK nicht wirklich Anspruchvoll machen bekomm ich nen Brechreiz


----------



## spectrumizer (31. Oktober 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> DU hast AoC reaktiviert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hrhr, ne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Neugier.

Und der Tenor stimmt schon, den die AoC-Fans hier verbreiten: Was bringts denn, auf den alten AoC-Kamellen rumzuhacken, wenn sich Patchmäßig wirklich was getan hat. Damit nimmt man sich ja selbst nur die Chance, vielleicht 'n schönes Spielerlebnis zu haben. Denn im Grunde ist man doch glaube nur noch sauer auf FC, mit dem Spiel hat das nicht mehr viel zu tun. Und das ist nach meiner Meinung in der letzten Zeit viel besser geworden - und als ich's damals verlassen hab, war's in meinen Augen ne Katastrophe.
Was Endcontent angeht, kann ich nichts sagen und der interessiert mich im Moment auch nicht so. Jedes MMO hat da seine eigene Entwicklungsgeschichte in dem Sektor.
DX10 interessiert mich auch nicht so, auf DX9 gehörts grafikmäßig mit zum besten was ich kenne. Dass FC damit wirbt, obwohls nicht drin ist, ist natürlich trotzdem nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Klehriker (31. Oktober 2008)

Den Beiträgen von Spectrumizer und Fenriswolf82 kann ich nur zustimmen...

Beide betrachten AoC aus "neutraler" Sicht, also weder als "Fanboi" noch als notorischer FC-Hasser...

Das wichtigste meiner Meinung nach, um Enttäuschungen zu vermeiden:

Ab Level 80 kannst du ohne RP derzeit schnell deinen Spass verlieren, aufgrund des geringen und zum teil verbuggten Endcontent.
Nichtsdestotrotz wirst du auf dem Weg dahin in die meiner Meinung nach schönste, realistischste und brutalste Welt, mit klasse Atmosphäre, gezogen.


----------



## turrican (31. Oktober 2008)

Transylvanier schrieb:


> Grüss Dich TE,
> 
> Du kannst ein recht gutes Feedback aus dem offiziellen AOC-Forum von Funcom erhalten, dass dir deine Entscheidung, dass Spiel zu spielen oder nicht, eventuell erleichtern kann.
> Ich für meinen Teil spiele es gerne. Bin derzeit LVL 42 und kann mich überhaupt nicht beklagen.
> ...



Das rosa angemalte offizielle Forum ist wohl der letzte Ort wo er sich eine neutrale Meinung holen kann. Jeder weiss das dort sofort rigoros jegliche negative Kritik an AoC gelöscht wird.


----------



## none the less (31. Oktober 2008)

turrican schrieb:


> Das rosa angemalte offizielle Forum ist wohl der letzte Ort wo er sich eine neutrale Meinung holen kann. Jeder weiss das dort sofort rigoros jegliche negative Kritik an AoC gelöscht wird.




Turrican du lebst hinter dem Mond, die Zeiten ändern sich. Und was soll das immer mit diesem rosa, hast du eine feminine Seite an dir entdeckt?


----------



## Ellrock (31. Oktober 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> WOW- stark angefangen nach Release immer besser geworden
> 
> AOC - schwach angefangen und nach Release stark nachgelassen



Man muss nicht allen zeigen, dass man über Klisches nicht hinweg kann und von der Sache selbst keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## corpescrust (31. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hrhr, ne.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wie spielt sich das neue Combosystem so,das würde mich interessieren ?


----------



## Aresetyr (3. November 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> WOW- stark angefangen nach Release immer besser geworden
> 
> AOC - schwach angefangen und nach Release stark nachgelassen


Wenn wir über Abos reden ist das korrekt, wenn wir über die Spiele reden dann gehört es so

WoW- saugeil am Anfang, 1. Jahr vorbei, noch immer fesselnd, 2. Jahr vorbei.. naja, verliert an Reiz 2 1/2 Jahre - kein Bock mehr auf den Crap... farmen, farmen, farmen, farmen... egal ob Ehre, Ruf, Mats, Gold oder Items... langweilig! Noch dazu suckt die Community mittlerweile gewaltig und die Rollenspieler verlassen die Server auch immer mehr -> kein mmoRPg mehr für mich -> kein Reiz für mich

AoC- saugeil am Anfang, leider keine Zeit zu zocken, da RL (Matura/Abitur) dann Wohnung suchen und und und... jetzt wieder online und es ist noch geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoff die ganzen WoWler bleiben ein für alle mal weg, damit die Community klein aber fein bleibt.
Auch ne kleine Community kann kommerziellen Erfolg gewährleisten - siehe HdRO.


----------



## Sylvvia (3. November 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> Wenn wir über Abos reden ist das korrekt, wenn wir über die Spiele reden dann gehört es so
> 
> WoW- saugeil am Anfang, 1. Jahr vorbei, noch immer fesselnd, 2. Jahr vorbei.. naja, verliert an Reiz 2 1/2 Jahre - kein Bock mehr auf den Crap... farmen, farmen, farmen, farmen... egal ob Ehre, Ruf, Mats, Gold oder Items... langweilig! Noch dazu suckt die Community mittlerweile gewaltig und die Rollenspieler verlassen die Server auch immer mehr -> kein mmoRPg mehr für mich -> kein Reiz für mich
> 
> ...


dem kann ich nur zu 100% zustimmen ......


----------



## Tiegars (4. November 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> Wenn wir über Abos reden ist das korrekt, wenn wir über die Spiele reden dann gehört es so
> 
> WoW- saugeil am Anfang, 1. Jahr vorbei, noch immer fesselnd, 2. Jahr vorbei.. naja, verliert an Reiz 2 1/2 Jahre - kein Bock mehr auf den Crap... farmen, farmen, farmen, farmen... egal ob Ehre, Ruf, Mats, Gold oder Items... langweilig! Noch dazu suckt die Community mittlerweile gewaltig und die Rollenspieler verlassen die Server auch immer mehr -> kein mmoRPg mehr für mich -> kein Reiz für mich
> 
> ...



Moin,

du hast dir die Antwort selber gegeben. Spiel zuerst einmal 2 Jahre AOC dann sag ich dir ob es langweilig geworden ist oder nicht. Wen du schon ein vergleich anstellst dann bitte nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen^^ Der Zeitraum ist nicht der gleiche. Und ausserdme die Frage ist ja ob AOC oder respektiv FC noch so lange lebt *g

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## erwo (4. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> du hast dir die Antwort selber gegeben. Spiel zuerst einmal 2 Jahre AOC dann sag ich dir ob es langweilig geworden ist oder nicht. Wen du schon ein vergleich anstellst dann bitte nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen^^ Der Zeitraum ist nicht der gleiche. Und ausserdme die Frage ist ja ob AOC oder respektiv FC noch so lange lebt *g



wir wollen doch alle hoffen das Deine Probleme bis in 2 Jahren gelöst
sind Tiegars.

Bei WoW kam ewiglich lange nix neues, die hatten nur T1 damals zu der
Zeit nach Release, also Molten Core, ein dunkles dreckiges Pixel Grafik
Loch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OK, bei AOC ist der Raid Content auch nicht viel besser, aber eben auch
nicht schlechter, durch Kollisionssystem (welches besser als in WAR
funzt) usw. sind da durchaus ein paar Dinge drinne die in WoW nie mehr
verfügbar sein werden.


Aber ich hoffe wirklich das es ein paar Leute gibt die nochmal auf das
WoW Strohfeuer reinfallen, vor allem aber damit man in Ruhe AOC o.ä.
spielen kann, ohne von den Leuten genervt zu werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lustig finde ich immer die selbst ernannten Finanz Experten, welche den
Niedergang von Firmen wie Funcum, Turbine und Mythic auf den Tag genau
bestimmen und vorhersehen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Tiegars (4. November 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> wir wollen doch alle hoffen das Deine Probleme bis in 2 Jahren gelöst
> sind Tiegars.
> 
> Bei WoW kam ewiglich lange nix neues, die hatten nur T1 damals zu der
> ...



Naja WOW spiele ich seit sehr langer zeit nicht mehr weil mir zum einem die Firma nicht passt zum anderen das Spiel für mich langweilig geworden ist. Ich war von anfang an dabei und habe fast alle Raidinis gesehen. Irgendwann ist die Luft raus. Und wie du bemerkt hast bei meinen Antworten scheibe ich ned gerne Kohle in den rachen einer Firma die gerne den Kunden was vorlügt.



erwo schrieb:


> OK, bei AOC ist der Raid Content auch nicht viel besser, aber eben auch
> nicht schlechter, durch Kollisionssystem (welches besser als in WAR
> funzt) usw. sind da durchaus ein paar Dinge drinne die in WoW nie mehr
> verfügbar sein werden.


Da stimme ich dir zu. Das Kollisionssystem ist wirklich besser bei AOC.



erwo schrieb:


> Aber ich hoffe wirklich das es ein paar Leute gibt die nochmal auf das
> WoW Strohfeuer reinfallen, vor allem aber damit man in Ruhe AOC o.ä.
> spielen kann, ohne von den Leuten genervt zu werden
> 
> ...


Da wäre ich sehr vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen aufeinmal bist alleine auf dem Server^^ Ich bin ein gegnger von den Sätzen:

"Kiddy geh doch WOW spielen" 
"Wens dir ned passt geh doch"

Jeder Kunde bringt Kohle und um so weniger Kohle FC hat um so shcnell wird sie bankrott gehen. 



erwo schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich immer die selbst ernannten Finanz Experten, welche den
> Niedergang von Firmen wie Funcum, Turbine und Mythic auf den Tag genau
> bestimmen und vorhersehen können
> 
> ...


Ich bin kein Finanzexperte nur ein kleiner Informatiker aber ich weiss nur eins und das sind Tatsachen. Die Aktien sind massiv im Keller bei FC und das war schon vorher bevor die Finanzkriese angefangen hat. Ausserdme sind es ebenfalls massiv viel weniger Leute die AOC Spielen wobei ich im Moment wieder sehe das es eine kleien Zunahme gegeben hat. Wir werden sehen was die Zukunft bringen wird.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Pringel (4. November 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> WOW- stark angefangen nach Release immer besser geworden
> 
> AOC - schwach angefangen und nach Release stark nachgelassen



Muha wieder so einer der keinen Plan hat!!!! Wo bitte hat AoC schwach angefangen???? Oh man.....

Ohne worte!!!!

Ich bin aktuell noch immer WoW Zocker....habe aber Aoc bis lvl 60 gespielt....ich fand und finde es einfach Klasse...trotz all seiner schwächen! Habe dann aber erstmall AoC auf Eis gelegt um später nochmal rein zu schauen. Es ist einfach zu früh auf den Markt gekommen. Trotzdem gebe ich diesem tollen Spiel wieder eine Chance!Es wäre zu schade wenn AoC off gehen würde....

mfg


----------



## erwo (4. November 2008)

Hi,



Tiegars schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Finanzexperte nur ein kleiner Informatiker aber ich weiss nur eins und das sind Tatsachen. Die Aktien sind massiv im Keller bei FC und das war schon vorher bevor die Finanzkriese angefangen hat. Ausserdme sind es ebenfalls massiv viel weniger Leute die AOC Spielen wobei ich im Moment wieder sehe das es eine kleien Zunahme gegeben hat. Wir werden sehen was die Zukunft bringen wird.



Ah, wo haste denn studiert? Im Ausland wegen der vielen Sprachen
und so?

Mit den Aktienkursen kann ich nicht einschätzen, aber wenn man sieht
das z.B. Turbine mit den paar Spielern durchkommt, wird es sicher
auch bei Funcom sich lohnen.

Krasses Beispiel: Everquest2, das spielen nicht wirklich viele, dennoch
ist da irgendwie mehr PVE Content als bei WoW, und pleite geht da garnix.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Tiegars (4. November 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Studiert habe ich in der Schweiz. Nein lebe in der Schweiz bin in Köln geboren und Nationalität Spanier mit einer italienischen Frau verheiratet^^ Das erklärt die Sprachen *gg

Da gebe ich dir recht EQ2 hat eine sehr kleine Spieleranzahl und das die die Server noch laufen wundert mich gesagt immer. Aber anscheinend lohnt es sich sonst hätten sie es echt runtergefahren. Ich glaueb bei FC wird es etwa in die gleiche Richtung gehen. Die haben am Anfang einfach zuviele Server aufgestellt um den Ansturm zu bewältigen zu können. Nun zeichnet sich ja ein Trend ab und somit werden sie gewisse Server zusammenlegen und die kleine Spielergemeinschaft zu erhalten. Ob das lukrativ ist für FC kann ich nicht beurteilen. Wobei man bedenken muss das FC keine grosse Firma ist ala Blizzard.

Die Zukunft wird es zeigen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Sylvvia (4. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Finanzexperte nur ein kleiner Informatiker aber ich weiss nur eins und das sind Tatsachen. Die Aktien sind massiv im Keller bei FC und das war schon vorher bevor die Finanzkriese angefangen hat. Ausserdme sind es ebenfalls massiv viel weniger Leute die AOC Spielen wobei ich im Moment wieder sehe das es eine kleien Zunahme gegeben hat. Wir werden sehen was die Zukunft bringen wird.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars


Wobei der Aktienkurs völlig belanglos für die Firma an sich ist ... Die Aktien sind ja bereits zu Anfang zu Geld
gemacht worden. Die Anlieger haben Geld verloren, die Firma erst mal nicht. Allerdings ist es natürlich schwieriger
neues Kaptital per Aktien oder per Kredit zu bekommen, aber der "reale Gesundheitszustand" hat mit dem Aktienkurs 
mal gar nichts zu tun. Sollten die kein neues Kapital brauchen kann es ihnen egal sein.


----------



## Sylvvia (4. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Ausserdme sind es ebenfalls massiv viel weniger Leute die AOC Spielen wobei ich im Moment wieder sehe das es eine kleien Zunahme gegeben hat. Wir werden sehen was die Zukunft bringen wird.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Hallo,

sind das nun total subjektive Eindrücke oder hast Du da irgendwelche Zahlen. Oder anders gefragt :
Weniger / mehr im Vergleich zu wann ??? Ich kann natürlich auch nur subjektive Eindrücke schildern
und von daher würde ich mal sagen:

Einiges weniger als zum Start - das ist glaub ich unbestritten richtig
aber auch wieder deutlich mehr als noch vor einem Monat - das ist so mein Eindruck - wobei deutlich mehr nicht
heißen soll, das es wieder so voll wie am Anfang ist ...

Und wo wir schon bei subjektiven Eindrücken sind .... zur Zeit sind die aktiven Spieler bei WoW auch deutlich 
eingebrochen ... (hin und wieder gönne ich mir mal einen Blick über den account meines Sohnes). Hier wird
sich bis Ende des Jahres auch noch einiges bereinigen ....

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## Tiegars (4. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sind das nun total subjektive Eindrücke oder hast Du da irgendwelche Zahlen. Oder anders gefragt :
> Weniger / mehr im Vergleich zu wann ??? Ich kann natürlich auch nur subjektive Eindrücke schildern
> ...



Liebe Sylvia,

ich stütze mich immer auf Zahlen aus dem Web. Mir ist klar dasnicht alle den Client laden aber es wiedergibt doch ein Trend. Wobei mir ZAM gesagt hat das die Zahlen nix über die Spielerzahlen aussagt. Das ist mir auch klar. Aber es werden die Spilestunden gezählt. Und da sieht man das es aufwärts geht. Ich nehme immer dazu Xfire. 

Naja das mit WOW kann ich nicht beurteilen. Meine Tochter hat auch ein WOW Account aber muss ehrlich gestehen sie verbietet mir mich einzuloggen *gg Könnte ja was gewispert kommen was an sie wäre^^ 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (4. November 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Aber ich hoffe wirklich das es ein paar Leute gibt die nochmal auf das
> WoW Strohfeuer reinfallen, vor allem aber damit man in Ruhe AOC o.ä.
> spielen kann, ohne von den Leuten genervt zu werden
> 
> ...



mit solchen aussagen würde ich vorsichtig sein. in der anfangsphase würde viele spieler mit solchen unnötigen pöbelleien vertrieben und nun stehen wir mit leeren severn da. ich bin froh um jeden spieler der bleibt. wenn ich alleine spielen will spiele ich ein offlinegame.. 

das die sever wieder voller werden habe ich noch nicht bemerkt. viele spieler sind gegangen mit dem satz wenn funcom mit neuen content als 80iger bietet komme ich so in 2-3 monaten wieder. problem ist sie haben da keinen neuen content geliefert.. darum sind die spieler nicht wiedergekommen. keiner hat gesagt es ist ein scheiss spiel - fast ausnahmslos sind sie gegangen weil ihnen langweilig wurde.

ich gebe aber immer noch nicht auf und teste heute abend auf asura nochmal eine battlekeepschlacht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aresetyr (4. November 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> mit solchen aussagen würde ich vorsichtig sein. in der anfangsphase würde viele spieler mit solchen unnötigen pöbelleien vertrieben und nun stehen wir mit leeren severn da. ich bin froh um jeden spieler der bleibt. wenn ich alleine spielen will spiele ich ein offlinegame..
> 
> das die sever wieder voller werden habe ich noch nicht bemerkt. viele spieler sind gegangen mit dem satz wenn funcom mit neuen content als 80iger bietet komme ich so in 2-3 monaten wieder. problem ist sie haben da keinen neuen content geliefert.. darum sind die spieler nicht wiedergekommen. keiner hat gesagt es ist ein scheiss spiel - fast ausnahmslos sind sie gegangen weil ihnen langweilig wurde.
> 
> ...



Also Spieler die nur beleidigen und schlecht machen, weil mein Hobby das Rollenspiel ist brauch ich wirklich nicht. Ich selbst gehe Leuten mit einem gewissen Respekt entgegen und genau das erwarte ich mir auch von anderen Menschen. Also die Leute die nur am pöbeln und meckern sind und ihre leetsprache auf RP Server bringen wollen brauch ich wirklich nicht.


----------



## Yaglan (4. November 2008)

Was WoW betrifft. Es ist für den Anfang ein geniales spiel. Keine Frage. Aber mit der Zeit kommt man eben dahinter das man Sehr viel Zeit Investieren muss. Um was zu erreichen.

Raiden Dauert Stunden. Das Farmen für den Raid dauert Stunden. Die Mats für den raid kostet Massenhaft Gold.
Das Gold zu erfarmen Dauert Stunden. Es ist zwar schneller geworden ja aber es dauert immer noch stunden. 

Bei AoC muss man eben nicht Stundenlang farmen für alles. Und wenn du einen Raid hast der Gut raidet kannste 3 Raidinstancen Locker an einen Tag schaffen. und mit etwas Drop Glück eine Komplette klasse an einen Tag voll mit T1 ausrüsten dann. Ok ist in WoW net wirklich anders gewesen in Classic. 

Aber du hast noch ein Vorteil in AoC. Das spiel kann sich noch Stark ändern zb wenn die Weltwundern da sein sollten.
Bei WoW wird sich ja net mehr so vie3l ändern.


----------



## Tiegars (5. November 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> Also Spieler die nur beleidigen und schlecht machen, weil mein Hobby das Rollenspiel ist brauch ich wirklich nicht. Ich selbst gehe Leuten mit einem gewissen Respekt entgegen und genau das erwarte ich mir auch von anderen Menschen. Also die Leute die nur am pöbeln und meckern sind und ihre leetsprache auf RP Server bringen wollen brauch ich wirklich nicht.


Wie gesagt solltest trotzdem solche Sprüche vermeiden. Schau dir die Foren an von AOC am Anfang und hier in WAR. Genau diese Sprücheklopper sind dann die die jammern wen es heisst die Server werden runtergefahren, ala Hellgate London. Ich für meinen Teil würde solche Sprüche nie kloppen. Ich wiederhole mich gerne jeder Spieler ist ein Kunde der Kohle bringt. Ob er meckert oder nicht lass ihn doch gibt ja die ignor Funktion^^ Man sollte eben die Möglichkeiten die einem ein SPiel bietet auch ausschöpfen und wissen wie man sie einsetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Yaglan schrieb:


> Was WoW betrifft. Es ist für den Anfang ein geniales spiel. Keine Frage. Aber mit der Zeit kommt man eben dahinter das man Sehr viel Zeit Investieren muss. Um was zu erreichen.
> 
> Raiden Dauert Stunden. Das Farmen für den Raid dauert Stunden. Die Mats für den raid kostet Massenhaft Gold.
> Das Gold zu erfarmen Dauert Stunden. Es ist zwar schneller geworden ja aber es dauert immer noch stunden.
> ...


Da gebe ich dir recht. Nur das Problem ist in AOC bei kleinen Serverpopulationen Leute zu finden. Ausserdme mit dem Chat Problem ist es noch schwieriger irgendjemand zu finden für irgendwas.


Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Sylvvia (5. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Liebe Sylvia,
> 
> ich stütze mich immer auf Zahlen aus dem Web. Mir ist klar dasnicht alle den Client laden aber es wiedergibt doch ein Trend. Wobei mir ZAM gesagt hat das die Zahlen nix über die Spielerzahlen aussagt. Das ist mir auch klar. Aber es werden die Spilestunden gezählt. Und da sieht man das es aufwärts geht. Ich nehme immer dazu Xfire.
> 
> ...


Hallo Tiegars,

ich verstehe das mit dem xfire gar nicht ... kannst Du mir das bitte mal erklären. WAS ist xfire und wie kommt man an Zahlen. Ich würde es mir nur gern mal selbst angucken - danke.

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## Tiegars (5. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hallo Tiegars,
> 
> ich verstehe das mit dem xfire gar nicht ... kannst Du mir das bitte mal erklären. WAS ist xfire und wie kommt man an Zahlen. Ich würde es mir nur gern mal selbst angucken - danke.
> 
> Gruß Sylvia



Klar kann ich es dir erklären wobei ich voraussschicken muss das ZAM gesagt hat das die Zahlen nix über die Spieleranzahl aussagen. Xfire ist nix anderes als ein Client den man läd und der erfasst die Daten welche Spiele du spielst und wie lange sowie ein Messengaer ist dabei usw.. Also wen jemand diesen CLient geladen hat erfasst er eifnach wie lange du ein Spiel spielst. Nun da nicht jeder diesen Client geladen hat ist das natürlich nicht representativ aber meiner Meinung nach zeigt es ein Trend. Das gleiche gilt für den Buffed Client. Dort wird ja auch erfasst wie lange du spielst usw.. 

http://www.xfire.com/genre/mmo/massively_multiplayer_online/

Unter diesem Link kannst du dir die Ränge aller MMO's anschauen. Was natrülich auch zu erwähnen ist das die Fxfire Nutzer eher so Shooter Typen ist und meiner Meinung nahc die Hardcorezocker dadurch verfälscht sich das Bild ein bischen. Aber einen geiwssen Trend zeigt es trotzdem. Da FC ja keine Abbozahlen mehr veröffentlicht,weiss der geier wieso,kann man nur Mutmassungen treffen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## nefer (5. November 2008)

Pringel schrieb:


> Muha wieder so einer der keinen Plan hat!!!! Wo bitte hat AoC schwach angefangen???? Oh man.....
> 
> Ohne worte!!!!
> 
> ...



aoc hat in so ziemlich allem schwach angefangen. zb, dass stats und skills nicht funktioniert haben/ vollkommen unausgewogen waren. die berufe die nicht hingehauen hat usw. dann kamen patches die alles noch schlechter gemacht haben- das an sich ist schon eine leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tiegars schrieb:


> Klar kann ich es dir erklären wobei ich voraussschicken muss das ZAM gesagt hat das die Zahlen nix über die Spieleranzahl aussagen. Xfire ist nix anderes als ein Client den man läd und der erfasst die Daten welche Spiele du spielst und wie lange sowie ein Messengaer ist dabei usw.. Also wen jemand diesen CLient geladen hat erfasst er eifnach wie lange du ein Spiel spielst. Nun da nicht jeder diesen Client geladen hat ist das natürlich nicht representativ aber meiner Meinung nach zeigt es ein Trend. Das gleiche gilt für den Buffed Client. Dort wird ja auch erfasst wie lange du spielst usw..
> 
> http://www.xfire.com/genre/mmo/massively_multiplayer_online/
> 
> ...



auch wenns gern von vielen fanboys geleugnet wird: solange nicht massenhaft spieler xfire deinstallieren/ausschalten ist ein trend erkennbar. genaue zahlen natürlich nicht- die hat nur fc und die werden sich hüten diese zu veröffentlichen.

aber ich glaub auch nicht, dass es für wow so rosig aussieht. die haben zwar mittlerweile 11mio accounts, aber wie genau da gezählt wurde ist meines wissens nicht genau geklärt. vor allem in den wirklichen geldquellen europa und usa gehen die spielerzahlen sicher zurück.

solangs nicht so wenig werden, dass sich ein betrieb der server auszahlt...weiterentwicklung ist dann schon wieder ein anderes thema. und da kommt dann auch der aktienkurs ins spiel. fc dürfte da ein echtes problem haben. um aoc konkurrenzfähig zu machen brauchen sie noch mehr entwicklungszeit. die kostet aber zusätzliches geld. ohne ist es imho nur eine frage der zeit bis aoc geschichte ist. von weiterentwicklung a la expansion gar nicht zu reden- dafür müssten sie sicher neues kapital aufnehmen, da sie bisher sicher nicht in den schwarzen zahlen sind. bei dem jetzigen aktienkurs wirds aber sicher schwer geld zu bekommen.


----------



## reappy (5. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Einiges weniger als zum Start - das ist glaub ich unbestritten richtig
> aber auch wieder deutlich mehr als noch vor einem Monat - das ist so mein Eindruck - wobei deutlich mehr nicht
> heißen soll, das es wieder so voll wie am Anfang ist ...



AoC seint jetzt zu mindest ein solites Fundament zu haben, und wenn es so weiter geht wird sich AoC einen guten Platz am mmo Markt sichern.



Sylvvia schrieb:


> Und wo wir schon bei subjektiven Eindrücken sind .... zur Zeit sind die aktiven Spieler bei WoW auch deutlich
> eingebrochen ... (hin und wieder gönne ich mir mal einen Blick über den account meines Sohnes). Hier wird
> sich bis Ende des Jahres auch noch einiges bereinigen ....
> 
> Gruß Sylvia


Jaein.

Also die Abo zahlen sind weiterhin am Steigen, sicher nicht so schnell wie in der Vergangenheit, aber immerhin kann Blizz zZ. 11 mio AKTIVE Abos zählen.
Das es dir weniger vorkommt hat sicher damit zu tun das viele lieber noch schnell nen twink hochzocken oder bis zum Addon Pause machen da viele keinen sinn darin sehen jetzt noch Kara oder ne25er zu raiden da man dies Equip in 2 wochen in die Tonne treten kann.
Dies hat aber nichts damit zu tun das es bergab geht.


----------



## Rehhaile (5. November 2008)

Naja, vergleich doch einfach die Forenaktivität bei Buffed zwischen AoC und WoW. Dann kannst du dir auch ein Bild machen, in welchen Massen AoC die Leute anzieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Achso, stimmt ja, das kann man überhaupt nicht werten, genausowenig wie die X-fire Zahlen. Stellt sich nur die Frage, welche Quellen man heranziehen kann. Bei X-fire sind die Zahlen schlecht...okay..das kann nicht stimmen, hier bei buffed siehts auch nicht toll aus...das kann aber auch nicht stimmen, mir gefällt das Spiel doch...hm...achja, im Spiel AoC selber...meine Friendliste wird immer leerer, Leute verlassen Gildenweise das Sopiel, aber das kann man auch nicht als Quelle heranziehen, denen hat das Spiel nicht gefallen...hm. Irgeno muss es doch ein Bestätigung für den Kometenhaften Aufstieg von AoC geben.....hah, ich habs...Funcom hat doch im Juni ihre Erfolgszahlen veröffentlich...seht ihr...es geht aufwärts


----------



## Electricwolf (5. November 2008)

Naja ein haufen posts von "ich geh mit der masse alle spielen WoW ich spiel WoW"leuten. 

Sicher sind die abo zahlen gesunken und auf den pvp severn titus&aries solls wohl bissl leer sein kann ich aber nicht bestätigen da ich dort nicht spiele.

Bin auf asgard seit anfang an dabei und ich hab spaß am spiel und seit dem letzten 2updates erst recht. pvp exp wurden eingefügt udn das mördersystem das die gößten macken auch schon los ist. 

RP ist auf Asgard toll denke da steht nur noch Lotro drüber....von WoW will ich gar net reden.
Auf Asgrad merkt man nru wneiog vom Spielerschwund sind immer leute online sogar zu unmöglcihen zeiten. dort prodelts auch zwischen den großen gilden, also wenn du Krieg willst such dir die richtige Gilde dann haste 24/7 Krieg(und auch ein Feindbild da ja viele mit den nicht fraktionen system nicht zurecht kommen.) 

Die Raids wurden mit den letzen update auch überarbeitet und bischen schwerer gemacht, mir perösnlich macht das raiden dort sehr viel spaß, und dort sieht ein drache auch aus wie ein drache und nicht wie ein farbklecks. 

Das einzige was grad wirklich nervt am spiel sind diese häufigen laggs die teilweise ziemlich lang dauern udn auch zum disco führen können die sind mal einen tag häufig am anderen kaum da.

Der support ist auch nciht mehr so grottenschlecht wie damals im gegenteil die Gm´s dort sidn echt voll nett udn auch die FoA sidn kompetent und es wird einem immer geholfen was auhc hilft ist wenn man die GM´s in der friendlist hat so stellt man noch shcneller kontakt auf^^.

Im großen und ganzen kann man AoC nicht mehr mit der anfangsphase vergleichen...denke die haben jetzt alles an conetnt drinnen waas die eigentlich zu Release drinnen haben wollten, es lohnt sich also wieder mal reinzuschnuppern.

mfg.


----------



## Protek (5. November 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Krasses Beispiel: Everquest2, das spielen nicht wirklich viele, dennoch
> ist da irgendwie mehr PVE Content als bei WoW, und pleite geht da garnix.
> 
> Gruss,
> erwo



Gut, die Entwickler von Everquest2 haben es geschafft, das Spiel am laufen zu halten, aber schafft das auch FC?

Die müssten etliche Forenadmins usw entlassen, usw.
Ich denke die brauchen gewisse Mindesteinnahmen um weiter zu machen. AoC hat einiges gekostet und das ist der springende Punkt. 

Hat nicht mal einer von FC gesagt, sie bräuchten ca 500k Subs um AoC gut zu betreiben? 

Natürlich ist es möglich, das sie es irgendwie hin kriegen und den Laden am laufen halten. Anarchie Online haben sie ja auch noch.


----------



## Aresetyr (5. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Wie gesagt solltest trotzdem solche Sprüche vermeiden. Schau dir die Foren an von AOC am Anfang und hier in WAR. Genau diese Sprücheklopper sind dann die die jammern wen es heisst die Server werden runtergefahren, ala Hellgate London. Ich für meinen Teil würde solche Sprüche nie kloppen. Ich wiederhole mich gerne jeder Spieler ist ein Kunde der Kohle bringt. Ob er meckert oder nicht lass ihn doch gibt ja die ignor Funktion^^ Man sollte eben die Möglichkeiten die einem ein SPiel bietet auch ausschöpfen und wissen wie man sie einsetzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist du, ich bin ich... ich habe mich die letzten 1 1/2 Jahre auch in mmorpg's dem RP verschrieben und wenn ich nur deshalb aufs schlimmste beschimpft werde, dann hab ich sowas von gar keine Lust mehr.
Ich war nie einer der Nörgler, die an AoC rum gemotzt haben. Ich war einfach durchs RL verhindert und dann hab ich mich gefragt ob sich was getan hat, da nach Tortage mein fast neues Notebook in die Knie gegangen war. Aber sonst.... AoC ist genauso wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.

Ich will einfach nicht mehr eine dermaßen beschissene Community die, wenn du wirklich eloquent Kritik vorträgst und versuchst dabei möglichst objektiv zu sein nur die standart-"leet"-sprüche wie "mimimimim l2p" usw. bringt, aber sich von "Textwalls" abschrecken lässt.

Es macht MIR dann einfach keinen Spaß mehr, da ich selber ein gemütlicher, hilfsbereiter Mensch bin und so auch in WoW oft und gerne komplett fremden Leuten geholfen habe wo es ging, ohne Gegenleistung.
Allerdings war es mir dann ein Kraus, wie ich feststellen musste wie sich die Community verändert, als ich einen Freund durch sämtliche Instanzen auf seinem Level zog und wir nett sein wollten und jemand fremden mitgenommen haben. War irrsinnig spaßig, als er anfing herum zu pullen, da ich keine heilerklasse war und die Mobs viel zu stark für die beiden. Natürlich musste ich, der zog und ich zog gut, denn ich kannte das Spiel in und auswendig, mir tausende Beleidigungen anhören obwohl ich zuvor darauf hingewiesen hatte, dass nur ich pulle.
Er musste dann, als Schurke, natürlich auch noch auf Stoff Bedarf würfeln, weil "es war blau" -.-.

So musste man sich zwangsläufig, durch immer wiederkehrende Enttäuschungen, eine Gilde und einen Freundeskreis aufbauen, speziell auch fürs RP... und dafür spiel ich kein mmorpg mehr... ich will wirklich "massively" erleben... !

Die Enttäuschung wäre natürlich groß, wenn Funcom die Server runterfahren würde, allerdings würde ich dann höchst wahrscheinlich gar kein mmorpg mehr spielen und es ist MIR lieber 1 Jahr wirklich Spaß in einem Spiel zu haben als 5 Jahre mit einer assozialen Community.

Das ist meine Meinung, ich lass dir deine und du lässt mir meine.


----------



## Huds (5. November 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> WoW- saugeil am Anfang, 1. Jahr vorbei, noch immer fesselnd, 2. Jahr vorbei.. naja, verliert an Reiz 2 1/2 Jahre - [ ... ]
> 
> AoC- saugeil am Anfang, leider keine Zeit zu zocken, da RL (Matura/Abitur) dann Wohnung suchen und und und... jetzt wieder online und es ist noch geiler
> 
> ...



Eh junge ... 2,5 jahre ... du bist selbst wowler so wie du das beschreibst. Fass dir doch mal an den Kopf ... wie lächerlich bitte ist das den?


----------



## Sylvvia (5. November 2008)

Rehhaile schrieb:


> Naja, vergleich doch einfach die Forenaktivität bei Buffed zwischen AoC und WoW. Dann kannst du dir auch ein Bild machen, in welchen Massen AoC die Leute anzieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie auch immer ... xFire mag Trends zeigen - Das Buffed-Forum sicher nicht. Du mußt einfach nur mal auf die AOC-Seite von buffed gehen - da wirst Du bemerken, das FAST KEINE oder aber uralte Informationen über AOC drinstehen. Also
ist die Motivation von AOC - Leuten sehr gering, überhaupt auf die buffed Seite zu gehen. Buffed ist und bleibt zu 80% eine WOW Seite - ich geh ja auch nur rein weil ich mal 3,5 Jahre WoW gespielt habe. Sozusagen aus alter Gewohnheit und aus Neugier.


----------



## -Kaleb- (5. November 2008)

Huds schrieb:


> Eh junge ... 2,5 jahre ... du bist selbst wowler so wie du das beschreibst. Fass dir doch mal an den Kopf ... wie lächerlich bitte ist das den?


aber er hat doch Abitur ^^
naja bei den "Schluchtenscheißern" sind die Anforderungen dafür wohl ziemlich gering 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvvia (5. November 2008)

Huds schrieb:


> Eh junge ... 2,5 jahre ... du bist selbst wowler so wie du das beschreibst. Fass dir doch mal an den Kopf ... wie lächerlich bitte ist das den?


Es gibt tatsächlich Leute - und mal gar nicht so wenige, die von Schneesturm und von WoW die Schnauze voll haben. Auch wenn Du es nicht wahr haben willst. Und es ist tatsächlich auch sehr ruhig in Azeroth geworden. Man merkt es in allen Gebieten ... RPler sterben immer mehr aus - selbst auf meinem alten Realm "Kult der Verdammten", der eigentlich immer gut gefüllt war ist jetzt tote Hose .... Mag sein - das dies sich mit WotLK vorrübergehend noch mal kurz ändert - aber für mein Gefühl geht die WoW Ära so langsam zu Ende.... Der Pep ist da einfach raus ... das Spiel ist einfach zu itemlastig und somit viel zu zeitaufwändig. Und genau das ist immer schlimmer geworden. Casuals haben eigentlich mit lvl 70 gar nicht mehr zu tun in dem Spiel ... selbst BG's bringen nichts mehr .... weshalb genau diese ja auch WoW verlassen. Aber ob auf Dauer diese Struktur nur mit powerusern zu halten ist, wage ich zu bezweilfeln.


----------



## Sylvvia (5. November 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> aber er hat doch Abitur ^^
> naja bei den "Schluchtenscheißern" sind die Anforderungen dafür wohl ziemlich gering
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mit solchen Kommentaren macht man sich echt beliebt .... hast du schon mal was von Niveau gehört ..??


----------



## Tiegars (5. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich Leute - und mal gar nicht so wenige, die von Schneesturm und von WoW die Schnauze voll haben. Auch wenn Du es nicht wahr haben willst. Und es ist tatsächlich auch sehr ruhig in Azeroth geworden. Man merkt es in allen Gebieten ... RPler sterben immer mehr aus - selbst auf meinem alten Realm "Kult der Verdammten", der eigentlich immer gut gefüllt war ist jetzt tote Hose .... Mag sein - das dies sich mit WotLK vorrübergehend noch mal kurz ändert - aber für mein Gefühl geht die WoW Ära so langsam zu Ende.... Der Pep ist da einfach raus ... das Spiel ist einfach zu itemlastig und somit viel zu zeitaufwändig. Und genau das ist immer schlimmer geworden. Casuals haben eigentlich mit lvl 70 gar nicht mehr zu tun in dem Spiel ... selbst BG's bringen nichts mehr .... weshalb genau diese ja auch WoW verlassen. Aber ob auf Dauer diese Struktur nur mit powerusern zu halten ist, wage ich zu bezweilfeln.


Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Ich habe seit dem Release WOW gespielt und irgendwann ist die Luft draussen. Hatte eine Gilde mit fast 200 Member riesengross und ein Mega Aufwand meinerseits für die HP,DKP's usw..

Wen man viele Radis gemacht hat dann ist es immer das gleiche und nur um da reinzugehen mit erselben Taktik Woche für Woche damit man die Items bekommt um prozen zu können. Nein danke. Ausserdem was mich an WOW sehr gestöhrt hat ist das aussehen. Alle sehen dann gleich aus. Sahen alle aus wie Zinnsoldaten aus dem selben Gusseisen geschmiedet *gg

Meine Äre in WOW ist vorbei und da bringt mich auch nix zurück ned mal WotLK.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Niko78 (5. November 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> Also Spieler die nur beleidigen und schlecht machen, weil mein Hobby das Rollenspiel ist brauch ich wirklich nicht. Ich selbst gehe Leuten mit einem gewissen Respekt entgegen und genau das erwarte ich mir auch von anderen Menschen. Also die Leute die nur am pöbeln und meckern sind und ihre leetsprache auf RP Server bringen wollen brauch ich wirklich nicht.



Na wenn du sie nicht brauchst, dann brauchst dich doch eines Tages auch nicht beschweren wenn du nur noch "Selbstgespräche" führen kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist ja nicht jeder ein Fanboy der es nur aus der Sicht des RP-Spielers sieht und AoC lobt und lobt und lobt ... hm ... lobt ohne ein Ende zu finden.


----------



## Fonia (5. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hab letzte Woche meinen Account nach nem halben Jahr auch mal wieder reaktiviert. Muss schon sagen, dass AoC jetzt einen viel solideren und besseren Eindruck macht als damals.
> Früher konnte ichs im Conal Tal grade so auf mittleren-niedrigen Details und deaktivierten Schatten flüssig spielen, alles darüber hat geruckelt. Nun kann ichs auf High Details, Bloom, AA, ... ruckelfrei spielen. Geändert am System hat sich nix, bis auf Windows Vista 64 statt XP64.
> 
> - Zum Crafting jetzt kann ich nicht viel sagen. Damit hab ich mich damals nicht viel beschäftigt - und inzwischen auch noch nicht wieder.
> ...



Uii von dir lese ich plötlich so viel positives über das spiel? ^^ war das nicht letzens noch alles kaka und pfui?


----------



## Mondamor (5. November 2008)

Moin
Um noch mal kurz auf die Anfangsfrage einzugehen...

Durch die letzten 2-3 grosses Patches hat sich einiges getan, was zumindest das Produkt AoC angeht:
- OOM-Problematik zu 99% behoben
- Neue Quests (zB Eiglophianisches Gebirge Lvl 52+)
- Berufe wurden teils überarbeitet (Alchimist vor allem, Rüstungs-und Waffenbauer(Rezepte-Drops))
- PvP-Belohnungssystem (Mit PvP Rüstungshändlern und PvP XP)
- Mördersystem eingeführt (Strafensystem für Lowie-Kills zb)
- Neutrale Wachen in den Städten als PvP Schutz (teils verbuggt)
- Items teilweise grafisch verbessert, mehr Abwechslung
- Kampfsystem für Melees überarbeitet (Anzahl der Komboschritte reduziert, Skills verändert)
- Dropraten von Ressourcen überarbeitet (es gibt jetzt zB 3 oder 4 "Alchimistenbeutel" zum looten)
- Grafiken teilweise verändert
- GMs haben sich jetzt doch dazu durchgerungen zu Events mitzuspielen (War gerade zu Halloween eine Zombieinvasion, wo der "Boss der Zombies" und die "Gute Priesterin" von den GMS gespielt wurden (zumindest auf Asgard(RP))

Alles in allem hab ich das Gefühl, dass AoC jetzt das Spiel ist was es eigentlich bei Release sein sollte!

Kritik ist natürlich immer noch berechtigt.
- Lags und Highpings haben nach den letzten Patches leider wieder zugenommen.
- Das Mördersystem ist von der Idee her gut, wird aber leider von manchen Leuten exploitet/für Griefplay missbraucht (es wird aber dran gearbeitet)
- Was man so hört sind Raidencounter immer noch verbuggt
- Ab Level ~70 hat man alleine kaum ne chance noch grossartigsolo zu Questen ausser über die Villen und Steckbriefe. Immernoch Questmangel
- Persöhnliche Anmerkung: Es gibt immer noch nichts was man tun kann ausser dem MMO Standard: Questen, Raiden/Instanzen, Crafting, Daylies/Grinden. RP meine ich nicht. Schwer zun beschreiben. Sachen halt die man nicht zwecks "Epixx und Leveln" tun kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zB Angeln, Gildenstadt ausstatten, Friseure, Rüstungsfärben, Wappenröcke, Raremounts usw...

Naja
Ich spiele AoC seit dem 23.5 (jaja Wahnsinniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und ich bereue es nicht so lange durchgehalten zu haben.
MfG
M


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (5. November 2008)

mondamor dein erster post hier im forum und gleich so ein guter! willkommen!
das kann ich so nur unterschreiben! hast die guten seiten und auch die fehler ausgezählt..
dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. 
mit den raids stimmt kann ich nur sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sie sind verbugt aber die t1er wurden wohl überarbeitet


----------



## Aresetyr (5. November 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Na wenn du sie nicht brauchst, dann brauchst dich doch eines Tages auch nicht beschweren wenn du nur noch "Selbstgespräche" führen kannst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich lobe das was mir gefällt und kritisiere was mir nicht gefällt, ich war noch nie ein Fanboy und werde es nie sein, dafür bin ich zu kritisch... allerdings ist es witzig wie ihr immer aus euren Löchern kommt, wenn man "euer" Spiel kritisiert oder wenn ihr mal wieder andere Spiele schlecht reden müsst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ja, stimmt, beim RP habe ich im Moment eine rosarote Brille auf die mich sogar über Namen wie "Busenlilly" und "Darkroxxor" hinwegsehen lässt.

Ich finde viele Ecken und Kanten an AoC, aber an WoW find ich, zumindest im Moment, viel zu viele als dass ich es wieder in Betracht ziehen würde.

Und ich führe sicherlich keine Selbstgespräche, hab ich in WoW auch nicht, weil es immer noch Leute gibt, die ein gewisses Niveau und eine bestimmte geistige Reife erreicht haben.
Beleidigungen zwischen uns sind ausgeblieben, allerdings hat mir das Spiel keinen Spaß gemacht, zu viele Freunde haben aufgehört und wie gesagt... mich auf einem RP-Realm doof anmachen zu lassen weil ich es doch wage RP zu machen, muss einfach nicht sein.

Ach btw. ich kenne sehr viele nette WoW-Spieler die keine Rollenspieler sind, ich beleidige sie nicht und sie mich nicht und alles ist wundervoll, aber die Community ist nun einmal mit dem Erfolg des Spieles den Bach runter gegangen. Am Anfang waren alle hilfsbereit am Ende schaute jeder nur noch auf seinen "Teller".

Ich für meinen Teil, bin einfach gerne in einer Community die sich hilft und das Spiel zusammen spielt. (legt das jetzt nicht aufs Pvp aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
Lieber eine kleine, aber feine Community, als eine Monstercommunity wie die von WoW wo man nette Spieler wirklich suchen muss.

Das hat jetzt nix mit den Leuten die WoW gespielt haben und jetzt AoC spielen zu tun... hier sind mir noch keine "unguten" Leute aufgefallen und es sind sicherlich einige WoWler dabei, ich selber ja auch... aber den Mainstream der Community, der außer Flamen absolut NICHTS kann, den brauch ich nicht... und ja, stellt euch vor, ich spreche hier, wie überall im Leben für MICH und nehme mir nicht heraus für eine ganze Fraktion zu sprechen... andere Rollenspieler sehen das also womöglich anders.


Ares


----------



## Mondamor (5. November 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> mondamor dein erster post hier im forum und gleich so ein guter! willkommen!
> das kann ich so nur unterschreiben! hast die guten seiten und auch die fehler ausgezählt..
> dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen.
> mit den raids stimmt kann ich nur sagen
> ...



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ehrlichgesagt habe ich nur meine Daten vom "ersten Account" verschlampt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja ich treibe mich eigentlich schon seit ca. 2 Jahren auf Buffed, vormals Blasc herum. 

Hab noch einen Kritikpunkt vergessen, der eigentlich keiner ist (für mich):
DX10 ist noch nicht verfügbar. 
(Wobei man da auch anmerken könnte "wozu eigentlich?".)

MfG
M


----------



## turrican (5. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich Leute - und mal gar nicht so wenige, die von Schneesturm und von WoW die Schnauze voll haben. Auch wenn Du es nicht wahr haben willst. Und es ist tatsächlich auch sehr ruhig in Azeroth geworden. Man merkt es in allen Gebieten ... RPler sterben immer mehr aus - selbst auf meinem alten Realm "Kult der Verdammten", der eigentlich immer gut gefüllt war ist jetzt tote Hose .... Mag sein - das dies sich mit WotLK vorrübergehend noch mal kurz ändert - aber für mein Gefühl geht die WoW Ära so langsam zu Ende.... Der Pep ist da einfach raus ... das Spiel ist einfach zu itemlastig und somit viel zu zeitaufwändig. Und genau das ist immer schlimmer geworden. Casuals haben eigentlich mit lvl 70 gar nicht mehr zu tun in dem Spiel ... selbst BG's bringen nichts mehr .... weshalb genau diese ja auch WoW verlassen. Aber ob auf Dauer diese Struktur nur mit powerusern zu halten ist, wage ich zu bezweilfeln.



Sorry, aber du hast KEINEN plan. Mein (wow) Server wird voller und voller. Letzten Sonntag sogar 30min Warteschleife. Das war noch nie da. Und wenn du Plan hättest dann wär dir 'world of casualcraft' ein Begriff und du würdest net so'n müll labern.


----------



## Klehriker (5. November 2008)

turrican schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du hast KEINEN plan. Mein (wow) Server wird voller und voller. Letzten Sonntag sogar 30min Warteschleife. Das war noch nie da. Und wenn du Plan hättest dann wär dir 'world of casualcraft' ein Begriff und du würdest net so'n müll labern.


Schön, das man seine Meinung immer in einem Vorwurf gegenüber anderer formulieren kann. 
Vorallem, da es ja schließlich nur einen einzigen WOW-Server gibt...

Und natürlich, der Begriff "World of Casualcraft" beweist ja förmlich die fehlende Urteilsfähigkeit von Sylvvia.

Es gibt immer noch unterschiedliche Meinungen von unterschiedlichen Leuten, das ist gut so und es wäre ja langweilig, wenn dem nicht so wäre. 
Und im RP-Bereich ist in WOW einfach die Luft raus (Meiner eigenen Meinung nach), deshalb spiele ich es nicht mehr und spiele stattdessen einfach AoC. Und scheinbar nicht nur ich...


----------



## Donmo (5. November 2008)

turrican schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du hast KEINEN plan. Mein (wow) Server wird voller und voller. Letzten Sonntag sogar 30min Warteschleife.[...]


Volle Server schön und gut, aber 30 Minuten Wartezeit finde ich nicht unbedingt positiv...
Dann lieber weniger Spieler (bis jetzt konnte ich mich in AoC über Spielermangel nicht beklagen).


----------



## xdave78 (6. November 2008)

Nunja ich kann heute eines sagen. Da ich mit meinen Sammelquesten hinterherhinke war ich gestern mal auf Weltreise in Hyborien unterwegens. Dabei hab ich 3 Low Level Gebiete durchstreift. Auf dem ausgestorbenen Server war dafür dass ja nur noch 100 Leute AOC speilen jedoch überraschend viel los. Überall bin ich einzelnen Spielern, kleinen Grüppchen und auch Gruppen begegnet die am metzeln waren. Nun könnte man meinen das sind alles diese 100 High Level Leute die twinken...nur in Kheshatta und Atzels (HighLevel) ging auch die Post ab. Mein Bankchar in Tortage hatte auch recht zahlreiche Gesellschaft. Zwischendurch bin ich immer wieder nach Tarantia weil ich dei Reisezeit verkürzen wollte. Da war gestern sogar irgend eine Art Gildentreffen von -=Mystica=- da standen 30-40 Leute am Tempel rum..im und am Handelsposten war ein reges Treiben - zwar nicht so dass man nicht mehr zum Kaufmann kam wie früher..aber so 10-20 Leutz waren immer vor Ort.

Sicherlich ist es nimmer annähernd so voll wie zu Beginn wo es 3-4 Instanzen pro Gebiet gab...aber so krass wie manche es darstellen ist es noch lange nicht.

So long
LG


----------



## Sylvvia (6. November 2008)

turrican schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du hast KEINEN plan. Mein (wow) Server wird voller und voller. Letzten Sonntag sogar 30min Warteschleife. Das war noch nie da. Und wenn du Plan hättest dann wär dir 'world of casualcraft' ein Begriff und du würdest net so'n müll labern.


Es ist wirklich schön, daß es Leute wie Dich gibt .... das ruft mir immer wieder in Erinnerung, warum ich unter anderem diese WoW - Welt verlassen hab. Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvvia (6. November 2008)

turrican schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du hast KEINEN plan. Mein (wow) Server wird voller und voller. Letzten Sonntag sogar 30min Warteschleife. Das war noch nie da. Und wenn du Plan hättest dann wär dir 'world of casualcraft' ein Begriff und du würdest net so'n müll labern.


Tatsächlich wäre ich Dir aber auch sehr dankbar, wenn Du Deine sehr sachliche Kritik eventuell etwas näher darlegen würdest .... So hätte ich gern eine Erhellung, was denn Deiner Meinung nach ein Stufe 70 casual - Player so in diesem tollen Spiel anfangen kann (zur Erklärung : ein casual player ist ein Spieler, der nur gelegentlich und in der Regel auch nur für kürzere Zeiträume spielen kann bzw. online sein kann).
Desweiteren würde mich mal interessieren welcher tolle Server das denn sein soll, der so fürchterlich voll ist .... Hört sich eigentlich eher nach einem Blizz - Bug an und nicht nach einer Realität.


----------



## Keula1 (6. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Tatsächlich wäre ich Dir aber auch sehr dankbar, wenn Du Deine sehr sachliche Kritik eventuell etwas näher darlegen würdest .... So hätte ich gern eine Erhellung, was denn Deiner Meinung nach ein Stufe 70 casual - Player so in diesem tollen Spiel anfangen kann (zur Erklärung : ein casual player ist ein Spieler, der nur gelegentlich und in der Regel auch nur für kürzere Zeiträume spielen kann bzw. online sein kann).
> Desweiteren würde mich mal interessieren welcher tolle Server das denn sein soll, der so fürchterlich voll ist .... Hört sich eigentlich eher nach einem Blizz - Bug an und nicht nach einer Realität.



Hi Sylvvia ich würde darauf gerne antworten. Ich antworte in Stichpunkten, was aber nicht als unhöflich oder so rüber kommen soll. Randinfo: Ich spiele WoW, hab bis vor kurzem AoC gespielt und seit release etwas am WAR spielen.

Was kann ich als lvl 70 Casual in WoW tun:
 - Raidinstanzen wurden vereinfach (glaub um 30%, beim letzten patch?) = sehr viel weniger Zeit nötig.
 - Arena, geht immer ob ernsthaft oder zum Spaß, Punkte bekommt man und mit der Zeit auch dann die Items
 - PvP-Allgemein
 - Craften (so bekommt man auch gut Items ohne Raid), vllt auch gleich den neuen Beruf leveln
 - Instanzen / Heroic-Instanzen für Heroische-Abzeichen
 - Archivments holen
 - Ruf farmen durch Quests oder Grinden
 - sich mal die Warcraft Story durchlesen, welche übrigens sehr gut ist=)
 - Zu RP kann ich nix sagen, aber ich traue mir zu sagen des in WoW mehr RP-Spieler gibt als in AoC allein weil es soviele   Spieler hat

Thema volle Server:
WoW hat vor kurzem 11 Millionen Spieler erreicht und zusätzlich einen neuen Server für Deutschland aufgemacht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Keula


----------



## Sylvvia (6. November 2008)

Keula schrieb:


> Hi Sylvvia ich würde darauf gerne antworten. Ich antworte in Stichpunkten, was aber nicht als unhöflich oder so rüber kommen soll. Randinfo: Ich spiele WoW, hab bis vor kurzem AoC gespielt und seit release etwas am WAR spielen.
> 
> Was kann ich als lvl 70 Casual in WoW tun:
> - Raidinstanzen wurden vereinfach (glaub um 30%, beim letzten patch?) = sehr viel weniger Zeit nötig.
> ...


Hallo Keula,
zu 1.)ich habe im Mai mit WoW aufgehört und habe natürlich den Kenntnisstand von Mai und ich denke, das die Tatsache, das man Raidinstanzen vereinfacht hat nur vorübergehend ist (in der Schrebenwelt) und nur dem Zweck dient, möglichst vielen Spielern schnell noch bis auf lvl 70 zu helfen ... Fakt ist ... für einen Raid braucht man immer noch mehrere Stunden und für eine Instanz auch. Fakt ist auch ... mit "casual-outfit" wirst du gar nicht erst mitgenommen ....
zu 2.)Arena ... ich hab mich wirklich lange genug bemüht ein team zu gründen, bzw. eines aufzumachen - Fakt ist, wenn Du nicht tgl. mehrere Stunden Zeit hast dann fliegst du aus jedem team Ruckzuck wieder raus ... was ich allerdings auch verstehen kann.
zu 3.)im April 2008 war es noch so, das man sich die PvP - Belohnungen OHNE Arenapunkte verdienen konnte, Dies hat man geändert - so daß den nur BG - Spielern - zu denen ich mich auch zählte der letzt Spaß genommen wurde.
zu 4.)in keinem Spiel, das ich kenne braucht so unsinnig viel Zeit zum craften um verhälnismäßig Unbrauchbares zu erzeugen. Die höherrangigen Stoffrezepte sind für casuals gar nicht machbar, weil man an viele Resptzutaten nur durch Raid / Instanz rankommt oder durch unmengen an Gold (die für einen casual auch nicht machbar sind)
zu 5) siehe 1.)
zu 6) Archivments holen - kenne ich nicht / nicht mehr
zu 7) sinnlos
zu 8) das stimmt ... ich hab die Warcraft Story gelesen ... die ist wirklich nicht so schlecht
zu 9) ist tot oder liegt im Sterben ... weshalb ich letzlich auch gegangen bin

11 Millionen user - das mag sein ... trotzdem werden die Gebiete immer leerer ... vielleicht füllt es sich zur Zeit wieder etwas wegen der Erweiterung ... insgesamt glaube ich trotzdem, das die größte Zeit von WoW vorbei ist. Aber das ist natürlich nur Spekulation ... in der Zeit als ich noch gespielt habe, habe ich mich in der Scherbenwelt über jeden char gefreut, der mir mal über den Weg gelaufen ist ... so groß ist die WoW - Welt nun auch nicht, das man tausende von Spielern darin verstecken könnte.

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## Keula1 (6. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hallo Keula,
> zu 1.)ich habe im Mai mit WoW aufgehört und habe natürlich den Kenntnisstand von Mai und ich denke, das die Tatsache, das man Raidinstanzen vereinfacht hat nur vorübergehend ist (in der Schrebenwelt) und nur dem Zweck dient, möglichst vielen Spielern schnell noch bis auf lvl 70 zu helfen ... Fakt ist ... für einen Raid braucht man immer noch mehrere Stunden und für eine Instanz auch. Fakt ist auch ... mit "casual-outfit" wirst du gar nicht erst mitgenommen ....
> zu 2.)Arena ... ich hab mich wirklich lange genug bemüht ein team zu gründen, bzw. eines aufzumachen - Fakt ist, wenn Du nicht tgl. mehrere Stunden Zeit hast dann fliegst du aus jedem team Ruckzuck wieder raus ... was ich allerdings auch verstehen kann.
> zu 3.)im April 2008 war es noch so, das man sich die PvP - Belohnungen OHNE Arenapunkte verdienen konnte, Dies hat man geändert - so daß den nur BG - Spielern - zu denen ich mich auch zählte der letzt Spaß genommen wurde.
> ...



1) Durch die Vereinfachung von 30% sind einige instanzen sehr schnell machbar, gerade sowas wie Kharazan, Gruul, vorallem heroische. 
2) Mehrere Stunden für 10 Spiele die man in der Woche muss? Allein wieviele leute kurz vor der Abrechnung noch schnell teams suchen, bzw. aufmachen um schnell 10 Spiele zu machen
3) Man braucht erst ab Wotlk Arena Punkte für PvP-Items und auch nicht allzuviele.
4) Es gibt sehr gute Rezepte auch OHNE Raid z.B. Eisschattenzwirn / Zauberschlag. Aber ja die Materialien sind relativ teuer. Jetzt vermutlich nicht mehr, da diese mit addon nicht gebraucht werden bzw. kaum.
6) Archivmentsystem wurd eingeführt
7) Ruf ist sinnlos? Items, Pets, Heroic-Schlüssel, lustige Rufsache = Oger in Shergrat machen einen zu Ihrem König =)
8) agree
9) Möglich, kann ich nicht sagen, hat aber auch nie mit RP geworben bzw. eignet sich das Szenario nicht all zu gut.

Es ist fakt das die Spielerzahl enorm gewachsen ist. Alte Gebiete bzw. low-lvl Gebiete sind logischerweise nicht mehr allzugut besucht. Dafür rennen z.B. im Sonnenwindplateu massig lute rum. Sehr viele BG´s sind auf seit der Realmpools, die Haupstädte platzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf einem RP-Server vllt nicht, aber es war klar das die in WoW nicht beliebtesten sein werden.


----------



## Vinshalya (6. November 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen!



Keula schrieb:


> (...)
> Was kann ich als lvl 70 Casual in WoW tun:
> - Raidinstanzen wurden vereinfach (glaub um 30%, beim letzten patch?) = sehr viel weniger Zeit nötig.



Auch wenn ich selbst nicht raide (und ich habe trotz einigen Level 70 Charakteren) noch nicht wirklich irgendwelche Raidinstanzen von innen gesehen. Sicher sind die im Moment "vereinfacht". Das liegt wenn ich das richtig sehe aber daran, dass Blizzard eben schnellstmöglich die neuen Skillungen reinbringenwollte, den Rest der Spielwelt aber nicht dafür angepasst hat. Wird aber sicherlich nach Release von WOTLK noch folgen. 



> - Arena, geht immer ob ernsthaft oder zum Spaß, Punkte bekommt man und mit der Zeit auch dann die Items



Das unterschreibe ich so. 



> (...)
> - Craften (so bekommt man auch gut Items ohne Raid), vllt auch gleich den neuen Beruf leveln



Ok, wem soetwas Spass macht, sicher. 




> - sich mal die Warcraft Story durchlesen, welche übrigens sehr gut ist=)



Stimmt, die Warcraft-Story ist wirklich recht nett. Nur Schade, dass WOW nicht mehr wirklich viel damit zu tun hat (was Schneesturm selbst irgendwo schon gesagt hatte). 



> - Zu RP kann ich nix sagen, aber ich traue mir zu sagen des in WoW mehr RP-Spieler gibt als in AoC allein weil es soviele   Spieler hat



Naja... nur weil es auf Grund der Mitspielerzahlen mehr Rollenspieler gibt bei WoW, sagt das nichts über die Qualität aus. Selbst auf meinem Ex-Server (ein Server dessen Spieler von sich behaupten die grösste RP-Community zu sein) ist meines Erachtens nach nicht mehr wirklich RP zu finden. Ich kann Sylvvia nur zustimmen, das RP bei WoW stirbt im Moment einfach. Dürfte sich mit WOTLK auch nicht ändern. 



> Thema volle Server:
> WoW hat vor kurzem 11 Millionen Spieler erreicht und zusätzlich einen neuen Server für Deutschland aufgemacht.



Naja, es wäre doch viel interessanter zu wissen wieviele aktive Spieler / Accounts es noch gibt. In den 11 Mio werden wohl auch brachliegende Accounts mitgerechnet. 

Anosnsten... wir streifen etwas vom Thema ab glaube ich. Hier solls doch um AOC gehen, oder? ;-) 

Liebe Grüsse
Vin.


----------



## Abrox (6. November 2008)

Keula schrieb:


> Hi Sylvvia ich würde darauf gerne antworten. Ich antworte in Stichpunkten, was aber nicht als unhöflich oder so rüber kommen soll. Randinfo: Ich spiele WoW, hab bis vor kurzem AoC gespielt und seit release etwas am WAR spielen.
> 
> Was kann ich als lvl 70 Casual in WoW tun:
> - Raidinstanzen wurden vereinfach (glaub um 30%, beim letzten patch?) = sehr viel weniger Zeit nötig.
> ...



1. Der Instanznerf ist zweiseitig zu betrachten. Ich bin ein Werktagscasual. Ein Wochenendzocker. Es wurde mir zu leicht. Ich kauf mir doch Spiele nicht damit man es mir leicht macht.

2. Arena, geht gar nicht. Wenn man nicht schon S2 hat (keine Lust zu farmen)

3. Das PvP allgemein gesehen ist doch nurnoch 70 % EQ, 10 % Skill, 20% Glück. Mag ausnahmen geben, aber das ist doch recht selten.

4. Crafting, gutes Zeug, nur nervig zu Beschaffen

5. Okay im Vergleich zu BC, in WOTLK größtenteils gelungen (HDZ 4 enttäuschung)

6. Ein großteil aller Archievements ist harte Zeitverschwendung.

7. Ruf Farmen ist das schlimmste was der MMO Markt hergibt, egal wo.

8. Ich hab die Conan Romane gelesen, die waren auch sehr gut, sogar besser (Okay, hab nur Lord of the Clans gelesen)

9. Bestimmt gibt es mehr RP'ler, aber in keinem Spiel werden diese Spieler angefahren und RP-Server Regeln werden arg missachtet.  Bratwurst, Grünköhl, Allikiller, Snotgagger, etc...

11 Millionen, okay. Aber WoW stößt Mittlerweile auch schon hart an seine Grenzen. WOTLK hat das letzte bisschen aus der Engine geholt was möglich war. (Ähnlich wie JKIII aus der Q3 Engine)


----------



## Keula1 (6. November 2008)

Vinshalya schrieb:


> Naja, es wäre doch viel interessanter zu wissen wieviele aktive Spieler / Accounts es noch gibt. In den 11 Mio werden wohl auch brachliegende Accounts mitgerechnet.
> 
> Anosnsten... wir streifen etwas vom Thema ab glaube ich. Hier solls doch um AOC gehen, oder? ;-)
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weis sind das die aktiven accounts, bei der Ankündigung der 10 Mio wars meines Wissens nach auch die Anzahl der aktiven Accounts.


Du hast recht back zo AoC !

Aber zumindest ist das eben eine vernünftige Diskussion


----------



## Keula1 (6. November 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> 1. Der Instanznerf ist zweiseitig zu betrachten. Ich bin ein Werktagscasual. Ein Wochenendzocker. Es wurde mir zu leicht. Ich kauf mir doch Spiele nicht damit man es mir leicht macht.
> 
> 3. Das PvP allgemein gesehen ist doch nurnoch 70 % EQ, 10 % Skill, 20% Glück. Mag ausnahmen geben, aber das ist doch recht selten.



Stimme mit dir so allgemein überein, nur 2 Dinge sehe ich Grundlegend anders:

1. Selbst nach dem nerf (der nur bis WOTLK dauert und wotlk Inis wohl sowie etwa mehr an casual angepasst werden) wage ich zu behaupten das keine 5% jemals einen Boss in der Sunwell Raidini gelegt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Da muss ich dir ziemlich widersprechen. Es gbt einen sehr großen unterschied zwischen skill und kein skill. Schaut man mal ein paar Arenamovies auf www.warcraftmovies.com an. Sieht man wieviel taktik, timing und movement in highlvl-Arenamatches nötig sind. Es gibt auch zuhauf Vids in denen gladi equipte leute fast nackt im duell besiegt werden. Das hat sicherlich auch balance gründe (ein spiel ist nur dann 1on1 balanced wenns nur eine klasse gibt) aber noch mehr das verständis seiner klasse und der des gegners.
Equip spielt eine große Rolle, aber ist nicht ausschlaggebend dafür wer ein Arenamatch gewinnt. Hierzu wieder nur gute Arenavideos zu empfehlen.

Ok glaub wir haben genug über WoW hier diskutiert;-)


----------



## Protek (6. November 2008)

Keula schrieb:


> Stimme mit dir so allgemein überein, nur 2 Dinge sehe ich Grundlegend anders:
> 
> 1. Selbst nach dem nerf (der nur bis WOTLK dauert und wotlk Inis wohl sowie etwa mehr an casual angepasst werden) wage ich zu behaupten das keine 5% jemals einen Boss in der Sunwell Raidini gelegt haben
> 
> ...



Dachte das wäre ein AoC Thread, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach, in jedem Spiel hat PvP was mit einer Mischung aus folgenden Rezepten zu tun. Equip/Connection des Spielers/bisschen Skill, obwohl es nicht wirklich schwer ist mit gewissen Klassen gut zu sein und sonstige taktische Möglichkeiten. Ich behaupte aber das in der Hitze des Gefechtes einfach jeder seine Fähigkeiten raushaut und dann auf gutes Glück hoffen muss.

Dann gibts aber auch die Spiele, wo der Dmg Unterschied dermassen ungerecht verteilt ist wie auch die CC Fähgikeiten, das es bei verschiedenen KlasseVSKlasse meist schon klar ist, wer gewinnt.
Was einfach grundsätzlich im Mmorpg Sektor noch bisschen schlecht läuft, ist die ständige Veränderung der Klassen. Natürlich braucht es diese, aber schlussendlich sind immer einige benachteiligt, obwohl das dann wahrscheinlich an dieser Klasse liegt, die gar nicht für Dmg zuständig wäre. 

Back to Topic


FC arbeitet daran und lasst euch überraschen was kommt. Hoffe auf gute neue Inhalte.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Uii von dir lese ich plötlich so viel positives über das spiel? ^^ war das nicht letzens noch alles kaka und pfui?


Ich hab glaube selten über das Spiel direkt gemeckert. Mein Groll galt in der Regel immer FunCom und was sie daraus gemacht bzw. wie sie es released haben.
Und wie letztens geschrieben: Neugier. Wollte mich selbst davon überzeugen, ob das was die "Fanboys & -girls" so über AoC sagen stimmt, ob sich wirklich was verändert und gebessert hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man FC von AoC trennen und sich auf das Spiel einlassen kann, machts auch Spaß und hat ne großartige Atmosphäre. Dennoch gibt es immernoch Situationen, wo ich mich über FC ärgere.

Zum Beispiel manche verbuggte Quests. Schon 2x gehabt, 2x Ticket geschrieben. Und 2x innerhalb von ~30min Antwort von nem GM bekommen, der mir die Q gelöst oder gefixt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder die inkonsequente Vertonung. Ich hab in meiner Zeit jetzt schon mind. 4 oder 5 Quests/NPC Dialoge gehabt, die entweder voll vertont (Orakel bei der Pyramide in Khopshef), nur halb vertont (zB die Prieserin in Old Tarantia, die dir die mit Blut geschriebene Schriftrolle aus der Kanalisation in Old Tarantia analysiert, die hatte dann irgendwann von einem Satz auf den anderen keine Lust mehr, weiter zu erzählen) oder verbuggt vertont waren (Zelata in den Wild Lands, die hat was anderes erzählt als das was der Untertitel sagte).
Oder die Lags / Freezes. Gestern ist mir nach ner Weile zocken erst AoC eingefroren ... Fenster schwarz, "Sanduhr", Fenstertitel "Age of Conan - (Not responding)" ... Alt+Tab ging noch ... Und als ich Strg+Alt+Entf für den Task-Manager machen wollte, ging nix mehr. Maus eingefroren, Keyboard tot, Power-Schalter nicht reagiert ... Aber das Lagerfeuer im Spiel hab ich noch knistern gehört ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber dennoch, die martialische und garstige Atmosphäre in AoC gefällt mir einfach - und die hat nix mit FC und ihrer Politik zu tun. So lange sie an dem Spiel arbeiten, solche Sachen fixen und dabei es - und vorallem sich selbst - nicht ruinieren, werde ich meinen Account aktiv lassen.



turrican schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du hast KEINEN plan. Mein (wow) Server wird voller und voller. Letzten Sonntag sogar 30min Warteschleife. Das war noch nie da. Und wenn du Plan hättest dann wär dir 'world of casualcraft' ein Begriff und du würdest net so'n müll labern.


Quantität <> Qualität. Wenn Blizzard 50.000 Goldfarmer gebannt hat, haben sich zur gleichen Zeit mind. 50.000 PEBCAC- und Layer 8-Fälle ihren 10-Tage-Probe Account auf einen Vollaccount erweitert.

Aber was das "World of Casualcraft" angeht, stimme ich dir zu - nur nicht in so einem garstigen Ton. Blizzard hats extrem einfach gemacht, relativ schnell an Items von qualitiativ hochwertigem Niveau heranzukommen, wofür andere "Arbeit" (achtung, Gänsefüschen) durch konsequentes und diszipliniertes Raiden leisten. Und in einem Spiel wo Items und Titel Aushängeschilder sind, steigt die Iteminflation in gleichem Maße, wie neue 70er Spieler ihre Ehren- oder Arenapunkte für die aktuellsten PvP-Epixxe eintauschen.
Auch durch den neulichen Boss-Nerf wird WoW für "Casuals" noch attraktiver.



xdave78 schrieb:


> Nunja ich kann heute eines sagen. Da ich mit meinen Sammelquesten hinterherhinke war ich gestern mal auf Weltreise in Hyborien unterwegens. Dabei hab ich 3 Low Level Gebiete durchstreift. Auf dem ausgestorbenen Server war dafür dass ja nur noch 100 Leute AOC speilen jedoch überraschend viel los. Überall bin ich einzelnen Spielern, kleinen Grüppchen und auch Gruppen begegnet die am metzeln waren. Nun könnte man meinen das sind alles diese 100 High Level Leute die twinken...nur in Kheshatta und Atzels (HighLevel) ging auch die Post ab.


Jap, stimmt. So ausgestorben wie manche hier denken ist AoC bei weitem nicht. Gestern in den Wilden Landen beim Questen auch einige Leute und Grüppchen angetroffen.


----------



## xdave78 (6. November 2008)

Hallo liebe Mitforumsglieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finde Eure ewigen WOW Vergleiche hinken wirklich sehr. Das WOW ein Superklasse Game ist welches konsequent in SEINE Richtung weiterentwickelt wurde steht doch ausser Frage. Wenn ich schaue was es beim Release gab und was inzwischen im Game implementiert ist ist das schon grosse Klasse.
Wer nun behauptet AOC sei BESSER - naja - Hirngespinste. AOC ist nicht besser - es ist vielmehr anders. Es hat nen ganz anderen Plot, spielt in einem ganz anderen Universum, hat ganz andere Finessen und auch seine ganz besonderen Stärken. Im Gegenzug zu behaupten WOW sei besser ist ebenso unrichtig. Ich denke dass sich die beiden Spiele einfach auch an ganz verschiedene Leute richten. Es würde ebenso hinken WOW mit EvE vergleichen zu wollen. EvE ist einfach mal vom ganzen System so viel komplexer und tiefer als WOW dass WOW in einigen belangen EvE niemals wird das Wasser reichen können. Aber wiederum richtet sich EvE an eine ganz andere Clientel als WOW, WAR und AOC sowie HdRO.

Also lasst doch bitte diese Vergleiche ruhen. Es bringt uns allen nichts. Viele von uns AOClern haben WOW gespielt und haben ihre Gründe gehabt ihm den Rücken zu kehren. Einige haben AOC gespielt und auch ihre Gründe gehabt zurückzugehen. Davon waren einige abgeschreckt davon von einem über 3 Jahre ausgebautem Spiel und eingespielter Mannschaft zu AOC zu gehen anndere wiederum haben sich von vornherein nie richtig drauf eingelassen. 

Fakt ist, AOC ist genau seit dieser Woche auf dem Stand den es hätte mindestens beim Release haben sollen. Da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab. Das ist auch sicher traurig und gemein und was weiss ich was noch so alles. Trotzdem haben viele von uns die Hoffnung nicht ganz aufgegeben. Zum Einen weil es wirklich keinerlei Alternativen gibt die IN UNSEREN AUGEN an AOC herankommen. Ich möchte eben nicht mehr Ruf farmen, ich mag nichtmehr mit Orks und Elfen, ich mag auch nicht mehr den überzeichneten Comicstil den ich über 2 Jahre sehr geschätzt habe. Zum Anderen haben viele von uns - auch wenn die Foren eine andere Sprache sprchen und der Community in KEINSTER aber auchwirklich ALLERKEINSTER Weise gerecht werden - tolle Gilden und tolle Mitspieler gefunden - wo man weiss - wenn man jetzt geht - kann man vielleicht nie mehr zurück weil es die Gilde/ Leute nicht mehr in AOC gibt. (Das ist btw auch sicher vielen WOWlern so ergangen die nach kurzer zeit erkannt haben dass estwas elementales fehlt - die Leute die einem ans Herz wachsen auch wenn man nur mit denen chatttet ode im TS redet). Insbesondere für viele junge Spieler und Hardcorezocker ist dieses Argument sehr schwer greifbar - das weiss ich inzwischen. Vielen ist das erreichen von InGame FAME viel wichtiger als der soziale Faktor. Das ist auch OK - aber mit dem Alter freut man sich halt irgendwie über den sozialen Faktior immer mehr - nicht Alle - aber viele Ü30er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Auch ich habe im März oder so nochmal WOW draufgetan und BC für 10 Tage freigemacht (gab ja die Aktion) aber mich hat das MUSS AUSLOGGEN Feeling direkt nach 2 Stunden überkommen. Hab auch oft bei nem Kumpel Raids im SSC usw. mitgeschaut mit vielen aus meiner alten Gilde - bis auf die vertrauten Stimmen hat mich leider nichts mehr sonderlich angezogen.


Ich muss auch mal sagen - Leute wie spectrumizer find ich (positiv) faszinierend. Zuerst dachte ich echt er installiert AOC nur um neue Argumente KONTRA zu finden..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er war der Typ der meinen ersten Eintrag hier bei buffed gemeldet hat und wofür ich direkt ne Schreibsperre eingefahren hab. Letzte Woche haben wir ihn in die Gilde aufgenommen. Ich nehm das mal als Bsp um zu zeigen dass man nicht immer alles so verbissen sehen sollte. 

Ich werde mich heut trotzdem wieder bei AOC einloggen. Denn so sehr mich auch manchmal diese Forenbeiträgfe zum nachdenken bringen - sobald ich einlogge und meine Gildenmitglieder treffe weiss ich wieder ganz genau was ich heute spielen will.


LG


----------



## Keula1 (6. November 2008)

@xdave78 

Wir haben keinen vergleich zu AoC geführt, war vielmehr eine grundlegende diskussion AoC aussenvor, zumindest für mich=)


----------



## Ellrock (6. November 2008)

Heute habe ich meinen AoC testclient aktualisiert und er forderte von mir DX10 in der neusten Version. Funcom scheint Ernst mit DX10 für AoC zu machen.

Das ist das noch erlebe. 

Zusammen mit der neuen Zone inklusiver neuer  Instanzen scheint in absehbarer Zeit neuer Kontent zu kommen.

Mal abwarten.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ich muss auch mal sagen - Leute wie spectrumizer find ich (positiv) faszinierend. Zuerst dachte ich echt er installiert AOC nur um neue Argumente KONTRA zu finden.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ROFL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du hast wegen mir ne Schreibsperre bekommen? Für welchen Beitrag war das denn?

Und wegen AoC: Wie heissts so schön "Ich glaubs erst, wenn ich's sehe". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (6. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Und wegen AoC: Wie heissts so schön "Ich glaubs erst, wenn ich's sehe".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja. Viele glauben aber alles was sie lesen. Einige auch was sie vom Bruder eines Schwagers dessen Freund mal glauben gehört zu haben. 
Andere wiederum schaun lieber nochmal genauer hin bevor sie was falsches erzählen. Ich würde mich zB auch hüten mich heute nachdem ich über ein Jahr nichtmehr in WOW war irgendwelche Tipps und Urteile abzugeben. Das Selbe für HdRO bei dem ich zuletzt Ende 07 tätig war und nichtmal bei TabulaRasa dass ich bis Mitte Mai gespielt hab.

Für mich sind alle Sätze die mit "in WOW kann man..." "WOW hat...diesunddas" direkte Vergleiche. 

LG


----------



## Pacster (7. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ja. Viele glauben aber alles was sie lesen. Einige auch was sie vom Bruder eines Schwagers dessen Freund mal glauben gehört zu haben.
> Andere wiederum schaun lieber nochmal genauer hin bevor sie was falsches erzählen. Ich würde mich zB auch hüten mich heute nachdem ich über ein Jahr nichtmehr in WOW war irgendwelche Tipps und Urteile abzugeben. Das Selbe für HdRO bei dem ich zuletzt Ende 07 tätig war und nichtmal bei TabulaRasa dass ich bis Mitte Mai gespielt hab.
> 
> Für mich sind alle Sätze die mit "in WOW kann man..." "WOW hat...diesunddas" direkte Vergleiche.
> ...





Komisch. Vergleiche waren absolut "in" von AoC-Fanbois bevor AoC released wurde(und das ist mal wirklich lächerlich weil sie das existierende WoW mit den leeren Versprechen von Funcom verglichen haben)...und auch heute noch kommt bei AoC immer als erstes "AoC hat die beste Grafik"(so eine Aussage setzt aber schon einen Grafik-Vergleich voraus)....aber wenns an die Schwächen im Content, die Bugs, die lächerlichen Instanzen, die ständigen Ladebildschirme, das unausgereifte PvP und die popeligen "Massenschlachten" geht...dann sind Vergleiche natürlich nicht erlaubt. Irgendwie Schizzo....


----------



## Lanatir (7. November 2008)

Also bei meiner Suche im Forum von AOC bin ich als hauptsächlicher PVE-Spieler auf folgenden thread gestossen:

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=100103

stimmt das so?

Falls ja, dann werd ich wohl doch noch mal 6 Monate warten bis ich mir das nochmal ansehe.


----------



## Tiegars (7. November 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Also bei meiner Suche im Forum von AOC bin ich als hauptsächlicher PVE-Spieler auf folgenden thread gestossen:
> 
> http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=100103
> 
> ...


Wieso sollte das nicht stimmen? Ich glaube kaum das er sich das aus den Finger saugt. Gibt noch einen schönen Beitrag von Houdii und der wiederspiegelt genau meine Meinung. Leider beherrsche ich die deustche Sprache nciht so wie er sonst hätte ich es auch so formuiert;-(

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showpost.p...mp;postcount=37



xdave78 schrieb:


> Ja. Viele glauben aber alles was sie lesen. Einige auch was sie vom Bruder eines Schwagers dessen Freund mal glauben gehört zu haben.
> Andere wiederum schaun lieber nochmal genauer hin bevor sie was falsches erzählen. Ich würde mich zB auch hüten mich heute nachdem ich über ein Jahr nichtmehr in WOW war irgendwelche Tipps und Urteile abzugeben. Das Selbe für HdRO bei dem ich zuletzt Ende 07 tätig war und nichtmal bei TabulaRasa dass ich bis Mitte Mai gespielt hab.
> 
> Für mich sind alle Sätze die mit "in WOW kann man..." "WOW hat...diesunddas" direkte Vergleiche.
> ...



Blödsinn wieso soll ich nciht dne Leuten die technische Fragen haben oder über den Account fragen Tipps geben? Ist was nun anderst weil der Patch 3.0 draussen ist? Nein die Technik hat sich nicht geändert sowie die ganzen Accountmechanismen nicht. Und ausserdem ich traue es mir sehr wolh zu ein urteil abzugeben solange ich immer noch einsicht im SPiel habe sowie ich mich in den Foren die Probleme der Leute durchlese und zwar in allen Sprachen. Dadurch sieht man dann ob es nur ein deutscher Wunsch oder Problem ist oder Allgemein. Und ich kann dir sagen dass das Mördersystem und den Rollback ein hitziges Thema ist. Und zwar in allen Foren. 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Valleri (7. November 2008)

So. Mich interessiert das Spiel nach längerem Lesen nun doch. Mein Focus liegt ganz klar auf RP und eine stimmige Atmosphäre. Das scheint AOC ja zu schaffen. Da ich recht langsam levele, werde ich auch so schnell kein Levelcap erreichen.

Man sieht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Mein erster Eindruck: Tolle Grafik. Tolle Stimmung. RP wird gelebt (wenn auch nicht immer). Jetzt brauche ich nur noch eine ansprechende RP Gilde und die Welt ist perfekt.


----------



## xdave78 (7. November 2008)

Kannst Du halten wie Du willst Tiegars. Ich nehm damit Vorlieb über Sachen zu reden von denen ich was verstehe. Dinge die ich irgendwo gehört habe oder gelesen habe gehören für mich nicht dazu. Und was ich von Denen halte die es tun hab ich schon erklärt.

LG


----------



## -Kaleb- (7. November 2008)

Valleri schrieb:


> So. Mich interessiert das Spiel nach längerem Lesen nun doch. Mein Focus liegt ganz klar auf RP und eine stimmige Atmosphäre. Das scheint AOC ja zu schaffen. Da ich recht langsam levele, werde ich auch so schnell kein Levelcap erreichen.



ganz ehrlich, dann spiel Herr der Ringe Online! oder wegen mir auch EQ2 wenn es dir gefällt aber bei AOC viel RP zu erwarten wäre wohl ähnlich erfolgreich wie nach Endgame dort zu suchen...


----------



## Sylvvia (7. November 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Komisch. Vergleiche waren absolut "in" von AoC-Fanbois bevor AoC released wurde(und das ist mal wirklich lächerlich weil sie das existierende WoW mit den leeren Versprechen von Funcom verglichen haben)...und auch heute noch kommt bei AoC immer als erstes "AoC hat die beste Grafik"(so eine Aussage setzt aber schon einen Grafik-Vergleich voraus)....aber wenns an die Schwächen im Content, die Bugs, die lächerlichen Instanzen, die ständigen Ladebildschirme, das unausgereifte PvP und die popeligen "Massenschlachten" geht...dann sind Vergleiche natürlich nicht erlaubt. Irgendwie Schizzo....


Ein weiterer völlig sinnloser Beitrag ... Du behauptest an anderer Stelle der am meisten beschimpfte Poster hier zu sein. Das kann ich gar nicht glauben. Deine Beiträge sind von erstaunlicher Belanglosigkeit - eigentlich sollte man sich damit noch nicht mal anständige Feinde machen können.


----------



## Kadavius (7. November 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, dann spiel Herr der Ringe Online! oder wegen mir auch EQ2 wenn es dir gefällt aber bei AOC viel RP zu erwarten wäre wohl ähnlich erfolgreich wie nach Endgame dort zu suchen...



Wenigstens den ersten Teil kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Das man nicht permanent mit RP konfrontiert wird stimmt wohl. Aber wenn man es will bekommt man es auch. Und es gibt auf Asgard zweifellos mehrere Gilden, welche das RP auch aktiv praktizieren, ob nun im normalen Umgang mit anderen Spielern oder in internen bzw öffentlichen Events.


----------



## Sylvvia (7. November 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, dann spiel Herr der Ringe Online! oder wegen mir auch EQ2 wenn es dir gefällt aber bei AOC viel RP zu erwarten wäre wohl ähnlich erfolgreich wie nach Endgame dort zu suchen...


Wie kannst du denn sowas behaupten ... es gibt RP-Server mit existierendem RP ... Ob es nun RP für den Einzelnen 
gibt hängt auch von einem selbst ab. Und wenn man jemanden nach HdRO verweist, dann sollte man denjenigen auf das komplett fehlende PvP hinweisen ... diese konstante Sicherheit ist nicht jedermanns Sache ..


----------



## Tiegars (7. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Kannst Du halten wie Du willst Tiegars. Ich nehm damit Vorlieb über Sachen zu reden von denen ich was verstehe. Dinge die ich irgendwo gehört habe oder gelesen habe gehören für mich nicht dazu. Und was ich von Denen halte die es tun hab ich schon erklärt.
> 
> LG


Naja soll das heissen ich habe keine Ahnung wovon ich rede? Soll das heissen das das ich den leuten keine Tipps geben kann wen sie ein technisches Problem haben nur weil ich die Lösung irgendwo gelesen habe? Naja komische Einstellung. Ausserdem glaube ich sehr wohl was einer im Forum Postet ob es nun negativ oder positiv ist wen er Fakten erläutert. Also bitte. Aber jeder seine Einstellung.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## xdave78 (7. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> ...


Um technische allgemeine Tipps geht es gar nicht. Schade dass man hier immer alles ganz genau aufschreiben muss. Ist ja wohl klar dass man allg.techn Fragen die eigentlich nicht DIREKT mit dem Game zu tun haben beantworten kann. Sachen wie "mach mal neue Treiber drauf" "Defragmentieren.." haben ja wohl selten was mit dem Produkt an sich zu tun. Auch Workarounds für best. spielspezifische Fehler stehen ausser Diskussion.

Würdest Du die Diskussion hier genau verfolgen und 1 und 1 zusammenzählen, könntest Du vielleicht erahnen dass es mir darum geht dass ich mir nicht anmassen würde über Klassen, PvP, PvE, Skilltrees, Taktiken usw. Inhalte zu philosophieren wenn ich gar keinen Einblick in den aktuellen Arbeitsstdand des Gesprächsgegenstandes habe. 

Ich hoffe mich nun auch für diejenigen auf den hinteren Rängen deutlich ausgedrückt zu haben und bitte vorangegangene Missverständlichkeiten in meinen Ausführungen zu entschuldigen. 

LG


----------



## Tiegars (7. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Um technische allgemeine Tipps geht es gar nicht. Schade dass man hier immer alles ganz genau aufschreiben muss. Ist ja wohl klar dass man allg.techn Fragen die eigentlich nicht DIREKT mit dem Game zu tun haben beantworten kann. Sachen wie "mach mal neue Treiber drauf" "Defragmentieren.." haben ja wohl selten was mit dem Produkt an sich zu tun. Auch Workarounds für best. spielspezifische Fehler stehen ausser Diskussion.
> 
> Würdest Du die Diskussion hier genau verfolgen und 1 und 1 zusammenzählen, könntest Du vielleicht erahnen dass es mir darum geht dass ich mir nicht anmassen würde über Klassen, PvP, PvE, Skilltrees, Taktiken usw. Inhalte zu philosophieren wenn ich gar keinen Einblick in den aktuellen Arbeitsstdand des Gesprächsgegenstandes habe.
> 
> ...



Naja da würde ich mal ganz frech sagen du liegst falsch^^ Ich glaueb ich kann das sehr gut beurteilen zum einen habe ich lange AOC gespielt zum anderen wen ich solche Posts lese bestätigt es mir immer wieder das ich doch nicht so unrecht habe^^:

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=100103

Du kannst dich auf den Kopf stellen und Sprünge machen wie du wilslt. Tatsache ist nunmal das mit dem letzten Update sich ne Menge Feinde wieder haben. Schau dir die Geschichte des PVP Rollbacks an. Und übrigens der Thread wurde geschlossen^^

Ich glaueb du hast es immer noch nicht begriffen um was es hier geht. Es geht hier nicht um AOC sondern um die die AOC Programmieren. Würde die Firma z.b Sony heissen wäre alles anderst.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Valleri (7. November 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, dann spiel Herr der Ringe Online! oder wegen mir auch EQ2 wenn es dir gefällt aber bei AOC viel RP zu erwarten wäre wohl ähnlich erfolgreich wie nach Endgame dort zu suchen...


Also mal ganz ehrlich. Mein erster Eindruck war positiv. Die Stimmung ist fantanstisch. Die Geschichten gefallen mir. Mir sind sogar schon in Tortage Leute aufgefallen, die zumindest auf mein RP reagiert haben. Die Grafik trägt zur Stimmung bei. Die Musik ist gewaltig.

HDRO habe ich lange genug gespielt. Ein tolles Spiel. Tolle Community. Aber ich wollte nun auch einmal etwas anderes ausprobieren.

Wichtig wäre mir eine RP Gilde, die Events veranstaltet und ansonsten auch nettes RP betreibt. Das findet sich schon noch. Hoffe ich.


----------



## xdave78 (7. November 2008)

Schön in deinem Link haben grad mal 2 Leute gepostet und dann kommt eine lange blaue Antwort. PvP Rollback kommt - so what, es wird genau das getan was gefordert wird. Seit dem Hotfix am Dienstag ist alles OK mit dem PvP System. Und wenn sich die Leute nicht zusammenreissen können werden die Threads zugemacht (Namecallig, unpassende Ausdrucksweise) genau wie hier auch. 

Zu deiner Theorie dass man auch nach langer Zeit noch über etwas urteilen kann schweig ich mich mal aus, meine Theorie und Meinung zu solchen Leuten hab ich ausreichend verdeutlicht. Du bist doch heute auch nur hier um schon wieder mit deinem Halbwissen zu provozieren.
Ich werde darauf auch nicht weiter eingehen.


----------



## Tiegars (7. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Schön in deinem Link haben grad mal 2 Leute gepostet und dann kommt eine lange blaue Antwort. PvP Rollback kommt - so what, es wird genau das getan was gefordert wird. Seit dem Hotfix am Dienstag ist alles OK mit dem PvP System. Und wenn sich die Leute nicht zusammenreissen können werden die Threads zugemacht (Namecallig, unpassende Ausdrucksweise) genau wie hier auch.
> 
> Zu deiner Theorie dass man auch nach langer Zeit noch über etwas urteilen kann schweig ich mich mal aus, meine Theorie und Meinung zu solchen Leuten hab ich ausreichend verdeutlicht. Du bist doch heute auch nur hier um schon wieder mit deinem Halbwissen zu provozieren.


Puahh eben nicht. Das Rollback wird nicht durchgeführt. Weil das alle betreffen würde. Viele waren dafür. Wird nicht durchgeführt. Hier die Post das es eben *nicht* durchgeführt wird.

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread...424#post1063424



Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Lysthard (7. November 2008)

Valleri schrieb:


> Also mal ganz ehrlich. Mein erster Eindruck war positiv. Die Stimmung ist fantanstisch. Die Geschichten gefallen mir. Mir sind sogar schon in Tortage Leute aufgefallen, die zumindest auf mein RP reagiert haben. Die Grafik trägt zur Stimmung bei. Die Musik ist gewaltig.
> 
> HDRO habe ich lange genug gespielt. Ein tolles Spiel. Tolle Community. Aber ich wollte nun auch einmal etwas anderes ausprobieren.
> 
> Wichtig wäre mir eine RP Gilde, die Events veranstaltet und ansonsten auch nettes RP betreibt. Das findet sich schon noch. Hoffe ich.




Hallo wenn du auf asgard spielst würde ich dir diese Gilde empfehlen (Thorwall) die machen viel RP und  Events!!!!


----------



## Klehriker (7. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Puahh eben nicht. Das Rollback wird nicht durchgeführt. Weil das alle betreffen würde. Viele waren dafür. Wird nicht durchgeführt. Hier die Post das es eben *nicht* durchgeführt wird.
> 
> http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread...424#post1063424
> Gruss Tiegars



Stimmt,
Da es ALLEN schaden würde. 
Ob "viele" dafür waren ist fragwürdig, schließlich sind nich alle Subs im Forum vertreten. und die 10-20 User, die posten, können nicht als Sprachrohr für die ganze Community gelten.
Deshalb finde ich ein Rollback auch unpassend.
Fraglich ist jedoch, ob die versprochenen Sanktionen durchgeführt werden oder nicht.


----------



## Tiegars (7. November 2008)

Klehriker schrieb:


> Stimmt,
> Da es ALLEN schaden würde.
> Ob "viele" dafür waren ist fragwürdig, schließlich sind nich alle Subs im Forum vertreten. und die 10-20 User, die posten, können nicht als Sprachrohr für die ganze Community gelten.
> Deshalb finde ich ein Rollback auch unpassend.
> Fraglich ist jedoch, ob die versprochenen Sanktionen durchgeführt werden oder nicht.


Naja ich mische mich da nicht ein ob man es tun sollte oder nicht. Das sei dahingestellt und will ich auch nicht bewerten. Da ich nicht mehr spiele kann ich es auch nicht beurteilen was man sinnvollerweise tun sollte. Ich weiss nur das ein CM geschrieben hat das man nicht auf 1% der Community hören kann. Und das finde ich auch richtig so. Obwohl die Mehrheit die gepostet haben es wollten. Es geht am Schluss mehr um dass das es traurig ist das ein solcher Exploit sich einschleichen konnte nachdem man ja sooo lange getestet hat. Um das gehts am Schluss. Das zeigt die Arbeitsqualität einer Firma. Und ich will ja nicht wissen wiveiel Exploits es gibt an den man nix macht^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Klehriker (7. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Naja ich mische mich da nicht ein ob man es tun sollte oder nicht. Das sei dahingestellt und will ich auch nicht bewerten. Da ich nicht mehr spiele kann ich es auch nicht beurteilen was man sinnvollerweise tun sollte. Ich weiss nur das ein CM geschrieben hat das man nicht auf 1% der Community hören kann. Und das finde ich auch richtig so. Obwohl die Mehrheit die gepostet haben es wollten. Es geht am Schluss mehr um dass das es traurig ist das ein solcher Exploit sich einschleichen konnte nachdem man ja sooo lange getestet hat. Um das gehts am Schluss. Das zeigt die Arbeitsqualität einer Firma. Und ich will ja nicht wissen wiveiel Exploits es gibt an den man nix macht^^
> 
> Gruss Tiegars


Das ist schon richtig. Auch dass sich solche Exploits einschleichen ist schade, selbst wenn man so lange testet. 

Das größte Problem an der Sache ist doch, das die Spieler immer auf mehr Ideen kommen, als die Entwickler selbst, so kommen Probleme zustande, die Entwickler garnicht bedacht haben, egal welcher Art. Und Spieler nutzen diese dann natürlich auch gerne aus, sofern sie hilfreich sind. Im nachhinein beschweren sich dann genau diese Leute , das diese Probleme da sind.


----------



## xdave78 (7. November 2008)

Fangt doch endlich mal an nicht nur das zu lesen was ihr wollt:

PvP XP werden zurückgesetzt

auf der nächsten Seite gehts auch noch weiter, da erklärt Lisertan warum man welche Maßnahme ergreift.
Dummerweise ist es mit Software und schon gar nicht mit Softwaresystemen so einfach wie mit dem Brot backen, wo man genau weiss was man reingetan hat und zu 99% sicher sein kann was rauskommt wenn nichts unvorgesehenes passiert. Das jeder das versteht kann keiner erwarten. Gibt halt genug Leute die meinen es immer besser zu wissen - aber noch nie ne Zeile Programmcode geschrieben haben - exploits gab es gibt es und wird es immer geben - wichtig ist einzig dass das erkannt wird und man etwas dagegen tut. Man muss auch abwägen wieviele diesen Exploit wirklich ausgenutzt haben und wieviele möglicherweise zu unrecht bestraft werden würden - wenn man weiss wie wenig PvP XP ein Sieg einbringt kann man sich vorstellen was es bedeuten würde jemanden der wirklich den Exploit nicht genutzt hat und ehrlich seine Punkte erworben hat zurückgesetzt zu werden und vllt 1000-2000 oder mehr PvP XP zu verlieren.

Auch klar dass sich überwiegend die zu Wort melden, die es genutzt haben. Mich interessiert das eigentlich nicht das Thema.

Was allerdings ein tolles Beispiel ist für das was ich meinte. Tiegars kommt her - wirft hier einen Meckerbrocken von Seite 5 eines 16 seitigen Threads als "Beweis" für irgendwas ein und wenns ins Detail geht wird sich versucht rauszuwinden aus der Diskussion - da man ja eigentlich gar keine Ahnung hat worum es geht. Warum? Ausser dass er sich nun seine vorhergehende Argumentation selber wiederlegt hat (was mich freut).



Tiegars schrieb:


> Puahh eben nicht. Das Rollback wird nicht durchgeführt. Weil das alle betreffen würde. Viele waren dafür. Wird nicht durchgeführt. Hier die Post das es eben *nicht* durchgeführt wird.





Tiegars schrieb:


> Da ich nicht mehr spiele kann ich es auch nicht beurteilen was man sinnvollerweise tun sollte. Ich weiss nur ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG


----------



## Klehriker (7. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Fangt doch endlich mal an nicht nur das zu lesen was ihr wollt:
> 
> PvP XP werden zurückgesetzt
> 
> auf der nächsten Seite gehts auch noch weiter, da erklärt Lisertan warum man welche Maßnahme ergreift.



Schön,
also doch eine Lösung gefunden, das freut mich. Hatte ich nicht gesehen, ich entschuldige mich. 
jedoch ist es kein komplettes rollback, sondern nur für diejenigen, die den Exploit ausgenutzt haben.

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread...105&page=16

Sehr schön


----------



## xdave78 (7. November 2008)

Klehriker schrieb:


> jedoch ist es kein komplettes rollback, sondern nur für diejenigen, die den Exploit ausgenutzt haben.


Richtig..und das war die Forderung und kann die einzig gerechte Schlussfolgerung sein.


----------



## Klehriker (7. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Richtig..und das war die Forderung und kann die einzig gerechte Schlussfolgerung sein.



Sehe ich auch so



xdave78 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert das eigentlich nicht das Thema.



Da bist du nicht der einzige   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (7. November 2008)

wenn es wirklich klappt fände ich das sehr gut!
ich hoffe die schnappen sich noch die raider die jeden tag zu zweit yahkmar gelegt haben oder sonst wie exploit haben!
ist zwar die hälfte aus unser raidallianz wieder t0 ausgestattet aber die spieler würde sich die klamotten endlich mal verdienen. die ehrlichen spieler zb. alle aus unser gilde hätten dann wenigstens gut was zu lachen ^^
bei uns fliegt zb. jeder spieler raus wenn wir mitbekommen das er bugs ausnutzt.


----------



## buffhaxen (7. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> dem kann ich nur zu 100% zustimmen ......



ich unterschreibe das auch mal.
10monate inaktiv in wow aufgrund grottenlangweiligen contents (raids, kein bock. arena = crap)

jetzt zum patch aoc unterbrochen und wieder wow für 1 monat aktiviert, da neue talentbäume testen. nach 2 wochen = gähn. immer der gleiche mist. bgs kloppen per random = gähn (für was. für stinkige asbach- equipments für die man noch ausgelacht wird von den ABERMILLIONEN so called pros *lach).
gruppen such ich mir gar nicht mehr. is mir alles zu niveauloses gelalle im ts.

berufe = LOL wow hat das lächerlichste berufssystem was es gibt (doof genug, damit die pro-deppen für ihre raids schnell genug an mats kommen. vollkommen lächerlich)
ruf = gähn


ich werd aoc wieder aktivieren und meine 6 klassen auf 80 hieven. da lohnt sich wenigstens der monatsbeitrag. wenn dann der content nachlässt kommt eben ein neues spiel auf den rechner. auch aoc hat seine schwächen, so isses nicht, aber is wenigstens ne neue welt nach 3 jahren wow (evtl. wird wotlk content durchgezogen. ma lsehen)

der pro-content kann mich kreuzweise, ob nun wow oder aoc. ebenso können mich die pro-opfer kreuzweise mit ihrem geflame über casuals.
rp ist eh tot in fast jedem mmoRPg wegen diesen arschgesichtern von imba-r0xx0r-pewpew-pwnge trotteln (ob nun pvp oder raidheinis)


----------



## -Kaleb- (7. November 2008)

buffhaxen schrieb:


> ich unterschreibe das auch mal.
> 10monate inaktiv in wow aufgrund grottenlangweiligen contents (raids, kein bock. arena = crap)
> 
> jetzt zum patch aoc unterbrochen und wieder wow für 1 monat aktiviert, da neue talentbäume testen. nach 2 wochen = gähn. immer der gleiche mist. bgs kloppen per random = gähn (für was. für stinkige asbach- equipments für die man noch ausgelacht wird von den ABERMILLIONEN so called pros *lach).
> ...



für dich wäre ein Singleplayer RPG gut, da sparst du dir die monatlichen Kosten und bist nicht auf Gruppen, Gilden oder sonstige "Freunde/Kollegen/Gefährten" angewiesen um das "Endgame" zu meistern.


----------



## Klehriker (7. November 2008)

buffhaxen schrieb:


> ich unterschreibe das auch mal.
> 10monate inaktiv in wow aufgrund grottenlangweiligen contents (raids, kein bock. arena = crap)
> 
> jetzt zum patch aoc unterbrochen und wieder wow für 1 monat aktiviert, da neue talentbäume testen. nach 2 wochen = gähn. immer der gleiche mist. bgs kloppen per random = gähn (für was. für stinkige asbach- equipments für die man noch ausgelacht wird von den ABERMILLIONEN so called pros *lach).
> ...



So hätte ich das jetzt nicht ausgedrückt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber du hast völlig recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





-Kaleb- schrieb:


> für dich wäre ein Singleplayer RPG gut, da sparst du dir die monatlichen Kosten und bist nicht auf Gruppen, Gilden oder sonstige "Freunde/Kollegen/Gefährten" angewiesen um das "Endgame" zu meistern.



Wieso das? Er mag das doch mit Freunden/Kollegen/"Gefährten" aber nicht mit r0xx0r und selbsternannten PROgamern, wenn ich ihn richtig verstehe.
Er möchte gerne ein mmoRPg spielen und kein MMOrpG, sofern ich alles richtig interpretiert habe...


----------



## Valleri (7. November 2008)

> für dich wäre ein Singleplayer RPG gut, da sparst du dir die monatlichen Kosten und bist nicht auf Gruppen, Gilden oder sonstige "Freunde/Kollegen/Gefährten" angewiesen um das "Endgame" zu meistern.


So. Ein Blödsinn. Mir reicht es schon wenn ich mit meinem Partner zusammen spielen kann. In Singleplayerspielen nicht möglich. Dafür machen wir viel RP und lieben die Aufgaben. Wir lassen es langsam angehen und kommen somit nie in die Verlegenheit den langweiligen Endcontent lange zu testen.

Jedem wie er es mag.


----------



## buffhaxen (7. November 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> für dich wäre ein Singleplayer RPG gut, da sparst du dir die monatlichen Kosten und bist nicht auf Gruppen, Gilden oder sonstige "Freunde/Kollegen/Gefährten" angewiesen um das "Endgame" zu meistern.




dacht ich mir auch schon.
leider ist es so daß viele meiner kollegen aufgehört haben, egal ob nun wow oder aoc oder hellgate
(letzteres ist eh tot), eben entweder bei progressgilden weitergemacht haben, wenns die karrieretypen waren oder die lust verloren aus obigen gründen.

man wird schon ein wenig wemütig, wenn man an früher denkt:
kleine gruppen sind zusammen los in kleine instanzen oder haben den content zusammen erlebt, die welt erkundet. spontane open-pvp raids oder gegnerische städte heimgesucht. gibts ja alles fast gar nicht mehr.
als die 40er gruppen anfingen wurds dann schnell unangenehm. raidoptimierung. man wird zusammengeschissen, weil man nicht genug schaden machte etc. pp.
leistungsdenken in einem spiel und zeitfresserei für nüscht. ohne mich.

kaleb hat schon irgendwie recht.
evtl. mal wieder ein sp-rpg zocken. wobei ich aber echt die interaktion mit anderen vermissen würde.
mal sehen.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. November 2008)

Valleri schrieb:


> So. Ein Blödsinn. Mir reicht es schon wenn ich mit meinem Partner zusammen spielen kann. In Singleplayerspielen nicht möglich. Dafür machen wir viel RP und lieben die Aufgaben. Wir lassen es langsam angehen und kommen somit nie in die Verlegenheit den langweiligen Endcontent lange zu testen.
> 
> Jedem wie er es mag.


Lass den Kaleb labern. Der regt sich auch heute immernoch bitterböse darüber auf, dass ihm der Klaus damals im Sandkasten die Schippe geklaut hat, wenn man ihm die Gelegenheit dazu bietet.


----------



## Tiegars (7. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Was allerdings ein tolles Beispiel ist für das was ich meinte. Tiegars kommt her - wirft hier einen Meckerbrocken von Seite 5 eines 16 seitigen Threads als "Beweis" für irgendwas ein und wenns ins Detail geht wird sich versucht rauszuwinden aus der Diskussion - da man ja eigentlich gar keine Ahnung hat worum es geht. Warum? Ausser dass er sich nun seine vorhergehende Argumentation selber wiederlegt hat (was mich freut).



Zuerst würde ich dir mal empfehlen meine Sätze richtig zu lesen. Ich weiss das mein Deutsch nicht das aller beste ist aber ich glaube man kann es verstehen. Nochmals es gibt kein Rollback. Rollback bedeutet alles zurück wie es vorher war und das machen sie nicht sonst würden sie die bestrafen die nix dafür können. Es werden nur die zurückgesetzt die den Exploit benutzt haben. Und das ich keine Ahnung habe um was geht da täuscht du dich ganz Gewaltig. Zuerst würde ich dir mal empfehlen nachzulesen was ein Rollback ist. Und wen du meinst das ich es nicht beurteilen kann ist das deine Sache kannst ja meine Posts ignorieren habe kein Problem damit. 

Ich kann sehr wohl nicht beurteilen ob ein Rollback angebracht ist oder nicht weil ich selber nicht spiele. Da ich nicht betroffen bin kann ich nicht sagen wie ich mich fühlen würde oder nicht. Aber ich kann sehrwohl unterscheiden was man in solchen Fällen machen sollte. 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Valleri (7. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Lass den Kaleb labern. Der regt sich auch heute immernoch bitterböse darüber auf, dass ihm der Klaus damals im Sandkasten die Schippe geklaut hat, wenn man ihm die Gelegenheit dazu bietet.


Danke. So kommts mir auch vor.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m0s3s (7. November 2008)

oh menno, an anvang is jedes MMO foller bugggs! wenn dus scheise findestest geh doch zurük nach woW!!!


----------



## Lilith Twilight (7. November 2008)

m0s3s schrieb:


> oh menno, an anvang is jedes MMO foller bugggs! wenn dus scheise findestest geh doch zurük nach woW!!!




..ich sollte mir abgewöhnen Kaffee zu trinken wenn ich in Foren lese, die Erstickungsgefahr ist einfach zu hoch...und meine Laptop wird es mir auch danken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klehriker (7. November 2008)

m0s3s schrieb:


> oh menno, an anvang is jedes MMO foller bugggs! wenn dus scheise findestest geh doch zurük nach woW!!!


Den selben Satz hat auch lutsch3r im AoC Forum gepostet...
Da weiß man nicht genau, was man drauf schreiben soll


----------



## Tiegars (7. November 2008)

m0s3s schrieb:


> oh menno, an anvang is jedes MMO foller bugggs! wenn dus scheise findestest geh doch zurük nach woW!!!


Am anvang? AOC isd aper schon mer als 6 monade drausen wen du ferstest was ich maine.

grus Tiegars


----------



## m0s3s (7. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Am anvang? AOC isd aper schon mer als 6 monade drausen wen du ferstest was ich maine.
> 
> grus Tiegars



Entlich mahl jemad denn man ohne Babbelfihsch verstäht ! 

Aler anvang ist schwehr !!!!!
Warsd du perfeckt 6 Monade nachdem du rauskahmst ?


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (7. November 2008)

m0s3s schrieb:


> Entlich mahl jemad denn man ohne Babbelfihsch verstäht !
> 
> Aler anvang ist schwehr !!!!!
> Warsd du perfeckt 6 Monade nachdem du rauskahmst ?



ja ich bin schon immer perfekt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (7. November 2008)

m0s3s schrieb:


> Entlich mahl jemad denn man ohne Babbelfihsch verstäht !
> 
> Aler anvang ist schwehr !!!!!
> Warsd du perfeckt 6 Monade nachdem du rauskahmst ?



Naja ich glaupe nichd das man ein mensch fergleichen kannsd mid einem spil. 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## -Kaleb- (7. November 2008)

AOC spielen macht halt blöd ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (7. November 2008)

m0s3s schrieb:


> Warsd du perfeckt 6 Monade nachdem du rauskahmst ?


Geilsdes argumend ever posded! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin Foll deiner Meihnung!!!!1


----------



## xdave78 (7. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Nochmals es gibt kein Rollback. Rollback bedeutet alles zurück wie es vorher war und das machen sie nicht sonst würden sie die bestrafen die nix dafür können.


http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=100213


----------



## Tiegars (8. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=100213





Tiegars schrieb:


> Zuerst würde ich dir mal empfehlen meine Sätze richtig zu lesen. Ich weiss das mein Deutsch nicht das aller beste ist aber ich glaube man kann es verstehen. Nochmals es gibt kein Rollback. Rollback bedeutet alles zurück wie es vorher war und das machen sie nicht sonst würden sie die bestrafen die nix dafür können. Es werden nur die zurückgesetzt die den Exploit benutzt haben. Und das ich keine Ahnung habe um was geht da täuscht du dich ganz Gewaltig. Zuerst würde ich dir mal empfehlen nachzulesen was ein Rollback ist. Und wen du meinst das ich es nicht beurteilen kann ist das deine Sache kannst ja meine Posts ignorieren habe kein Problem damit.


Lies dir mein Satz nochmals in aller Ruhe durch. Ist nämlich genau das was Lisertan geschrieben hat^^ Und das schreibe ich seit ich mit dem Thema vom Rollback angefangen habe. Irgendwie glaube ich schreibe spanisch^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Pacster (8. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Ein weiterer völlig sinnloser Beitrag ... Du behauptest an anderer Stelle der am meisten beschimpfte Poster hier zu sein. Das kann ich gar nicht glauben. Deine Beiträge sind von erstaunlicher Belanglosigkeit - eigentlich sollte man sich damit noch nicht mal anständige Feinde machen können.




Belanglos(wie alles was ein Spiel betrifft)...und doch tragischer Weise so wahr. Ärgerlich, oder? ;-)


----------



## Rungor (10. November 2008)

vergesst was hier geschrieben wurde^^ lesen sollte man können.... die meldung war vom Montag, 21. Juli 2008  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*beschämt in meine ecke kriech, weil was zum flamer geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Graugon (25. November 2008)

Zuerst rollen die Köpfe der engagiertesten und damit unbequemsten Mitarbeiter bei Funcom:
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread...423#post1089423


----------



## xdave78 (25. November 2008)

Graugon schrieb:


> Zuerst rollen die Köpfe der engagiertesten und damit unbequemsten Mitarbeiter bei Funcom:
> http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread...423#post1089423




Haste ja was ganz neues gefunden was? Und auch so schnell...wenn heute gestern wär - dann wärst Du der erste der das postet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoserOwner (25. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ZITAT(Graugon @ 25.11.2008, 02:13)
> Zuerst rollen die Köpfe der engagiertesten und damit unbequemsten Mitarbeiter bei Funcom:
> http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread...423#post1089423
> 
> ...



Graugon ist eben absolut der Funcom Insider, er weiss sogar genau wer die unbequemsten Mitarbeiter bei Funcom sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur mit den "News" ist er scheinbar nicht der Schnellste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Mordrach (25. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Haste ja was ganz neues gefunden was? Und auch so schnell...wenn heute gestern wär - dann wärst Du der erste der das postet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja die Anti-AoC Flamer Fraktion sucht eben krampfhaft nach jedem Zipfelchen was man als negative Neuigkeiten AoC oder Funcom betreffend auslegen könnte. Da dieses mittlerweile verschwindend gering ist, wiederholen sie eben einfach 100.000 mal dieselben Aussagen über Monate hinweg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lanatir (25. November 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Naja die Anti-AoC Flamer Fraktion sucht eben krampfhaft nach jedem Zipfelchen was man als negative Neuigkeiten AoC oder Funcom betreffend auslegen könnte. Da dieses mittlerweile verschwindend gering ist, wiederholen sie eben einfach 100.000 mal dieselben Aussagen über Monate hinweg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Seltsam. Genau das was du da schreibst hab ich hier von Fanboys bestimmt schon 100.000 mal gelesen.


----------



## Mordrach (25. November 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Seltsam. Genau das was du da schreibst hab ich hier von Fanboys bestimmt schon 100.000 mal gelesen.



Was klar deutlich macht, dass wohl was wahres dran ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lanatir (25. November 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Was klar deutlich macht, dass wohl was wahres dran ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oder aber das man denn argumenten nichts entgegenzusetzen hat als ein kindisches 'menno, sag das nicht dauernd!!!'


----------



## spectrumizer (25. November 2008)

Und das kann man wohl nur rausfinden, wenn man sich selber davon ein Bild macht.

Aber wie heissts so schön: Das Brett vorm Kopf ist gemacht aus Dingen, die selbstverständlich sind.


----------



## Lanatir (25. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Und das kann man wohl nur rausfinden, wenn man sich selber davon ein Bild macht.
> 
> Aber wie heissts so schön: Das Brett vorm Kopf ist gemacht aus Dingen, die selbstverständlich sind.


hey spec, ich hab eigentlich nix gegen das spiel. eigentlich interessierts mich genausoviel wie Bauer sucht Frau. Aber einige der Fanboys hier widern mich an. Die strahlen eine unfassbare ignoranz aus, machen aus einfachen nachrichten gleich einen heiligen angriff auf ihr super spiel und können nicht verkraften das die mittlerweile riesige mehrheit das spiel scheisse findet, und das aoc nie mehr einen platz in den top charts der mmos finden wird. Ständig wird da über die bösen aoc-gegner geschimpft, gejammert und mit dem anklagenden zeigefinger gedroht. Argumenten geht man aus dem weg, sucht den weg über provokationen und allgemeinplätze. Zum kotzen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2008)

Man weiß seit Monaten wie Scheiße ihr AoC findet Lanatir... ihr müsst es nicht bei jeder kleinen Gelegenheit wieder rausposaunen... es interessiert keinen ob ihr es immernoch scheiße findet oder nicht...


----------



## LoserOwner (25. November 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> hey spec, ich hab eigentlich nix gegen das spiel. eigentlich interessierts mich genausoviel wie Bauer sucht Frau. Aber einige der Fanboys hier widern mich an. Die strahlen eine unfassbare ignoranz aus, machen aus einfachen nachrichten gleich einen heiligen angriff auf ihr super spiel
> ...



Ob das wohl daran liegen könnte, dass Leute wie Du, denen AoC doch angeblich sooo egal ist, scheinbar nichts besseres zu tun haben als in einem AoC Forum herumzuflamen, in dem Leute die AoC mögen (oh Wunder) sich gerne über AoC austauschen möchten, ohne dauernd lesen zu wollen dass Funcom der Antichrist ist und AoC doch sooo schlecht sei?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schau doch einfach nicht ins AoC Forum, wenn die "Fanboys" hier dich so sehr anwidern...


----------



## Coup de grâce (25. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Man weiß seit Monaten wie Scheiße ihr AoC findet Lanatir... ihr müsst es nicht bei jeder kleinen Gelegenheit wieder rausposaunen... es interessiert keinen ob ihr es immernoch scheiße findet oder nicht...



Doch, mich z.B. interessiert das. Und nun?


----------



## Lanatir (25. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Man weiß seit Monaten wie Scheiße ihr AoC findet Lanatir... ihr müsst es nicht bei jeder kleinen Gelegenheit wieder rausposaunen... es interessiert keinen ob ihr es immernoch scheiße findet oder nicht...


Wieder falsch. ich finds nicht scheisse. mir ist das spiel egal. aber der umgang hier und die zensur die mittlerweile stattfindet nicht. ich bin ein verfechter der freien meinungsäusserung, und die wird hier mittlerweile massiv unterdrückt.


----------



## LoserOwner (25. November 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> Doch, mich z.B. interessiert das. Und nun?



Ist doch kein Grund ein Spiel, was ihr noch nie gespielt habt, wie Eure Beiträge klar belegen, jahrelang schlecht zu reden.

Wenn Ihr volljährig seid dürft Ihr es auch mal spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lanatir (25. November 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Ist doch kein Grund ein Spiel, was ihr noch nie gespielt habt, wie Eure Beiträge klar belegen, jahrelang schlecht zu reden.
> 
> Wenn Ihr volljährig seid dürft Ihr es auch mal spielen
> 
> ...


Siehst du, schon wieder ein direkter angriff. warum kannst du es nicht einfach sagen OHNE den dämlichen kommentar am ende? ich bin zum beispiel vermutlich doppelt so alt wie du, und du machst dich und was du sagst durch sowas nicht glaubwürdiger oder interessanter.


----------



## Mordrach (25. November 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Siehst du, schon wieder ein direkter angriff. warum kannst du es nicht einfach sagen OHNE den dämlichen kommentar am ende? ich bin zum beispiel vermutlich doppelt so alt wie du, und du machst dich und was du sagst durch sowas nicht glaubwürdiger oder interessanter.



Da ist kein Angriff in seiner Aussage zu erkennen, ganz im Gegensatz zu Deiner Aussage, dass AoC Fanboys Dich anwidern...


----------



## Lanatir (25. November 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Da ist kein Angriff in seiner Aussage zu erkennen, ganz im Gegensatz zu Deiner Aussage, dass AoC Fanboys Dich anwidern...


Aus dem Kontext gerissen. Sie widern mich an WEIL sie durch aggressive Methoden versuchen andere Leute mundtot zu machen. DAS widert mich an, ja. Weil es Zensur ist. Und Zensur widert mich an, wie Nazis, dumme Menschen und Leute die Texte entfremden und sich so zurecht legen wie sie wollen um etwas zu sagen was so nicht stimmt.

Und der unterschwellige angriff in seiner aussage 'wenn ihr volljährig seid dürft ihr auch mal spielen' ist offensichtlich.


----------



## Coup de grâce (25. November 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Ist doch kein Grund ein Spiel, was ihr noch nie gespielt habt, wie Eure Beiträge klar belegen, jahrelang schlecht zu reden.



Dieses Spiel braucht man nicht schlecht zu reden, dieses Spiel ist schlecht. Der Rest ist eine dumme Unterstellung bzw. haltlose Übertreibung.



> Wenn Ihr volljährig seid dürft Ihr es auch mal spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und wenn du volljährig bist, wirst du vielleicht auch gelernt haben, wie man mit Erwachsenen diskutiert.


----------



## Lanatir (25. November 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> Dieses Spiel braucht man nicht schlecht zu reden, dieses Spiel ist schlecht. Der Rest ist eine dumme Unterstellung bzw. haltlose Übertreibung.
> 
> 
> 
> Und wenn du volljährig bist, wirst du vielleicht auch gelernt haben, wie man mit Erwachsenen diskutiert.


Und sowas zu begegnen indem du dich aufs selbe Niveau begiebst macht das nicht besser. Wenn einerseits gefordert wird das man eure meinung respektiert kannst du nicht andererseits denselben mist reden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> Dieses Spiel braucht man nicht schlecht zu reden, dieses Spiel ist schlecht. Der Rest ist eine dumme Unterstellung bzw. haltlose Übertreibung.



Für DICH ja... aber deine Meinung ist allein DEINE und *nicht allgemeingültig*... andere Leute finden es eben nicht schlecht? Wer hat also nun mehr recht? Ein blinder Fanatiker der es einfach nur auf jede erdenkliche Weise schlechtredet oder jemand, der es nochmal ausprobiert hat und es gut findet...
Leider ist es in diesem Forum so, das einige ihre eigene Meinung als den Mittelpunkt der Welt und das einzig richtige ansehen... sie meinen das, also ist es auch sofort ein unumstößlicher Fakt...


----------



## spectrumizer (25. November 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> hey spec, ich hab eigentlich nix gegen das spiel. eigentlich interessierts mich genausoviel wie Bauer sucht Frau. Aber einige der Fanboys hier widern mich an. Die strahlen eine unfassbare ignoranz aus, machen aus einfachen nachrichten gleich einen heiligen angriff auf ihr super spiel und können nicht verkraften das die mittlerweile riesige mehrheit das spiel scheisse findet, und das aoc nie mehr einen platz in den top charts der mmos finden wird. Ständig wird da über die bösen aoc-gegner geschimpft, gejammert und mit dem anklagenden zeigefinger gedroht. Argumenten geht man aus dem weg, sucht den weg über provokationen und allgemeinplätze. Zum kotzen.


Hör dir mal an, wie das klingt: Aber einige der "Kritiker" hier widern mich an. Die strahlen eine unfassbare Ignoranz aus, machen aus einfachen Nachrichten gleich eine Hiopsbotschaft für ihr verachtetes Spiel und können nicht verkraften, dass es mittlerweile eine steigende Mehrheit gibt, die das Spiel (wieder) interessant findet. Und das AoC nie mehr einen Platz in den Top-Charts der MMOs finden wird, ist den meisten egal. Ständig wird da über die böse FC-Firma geschimpft, gehetzt und der Daumen nach unten gehalten. Argumenten geht man aus dem Weg, sucht den Weg über Provokationen und Allgemeinplätze. Zum Kotzen.

Ich spiel AoC wieder und finde es super. Und ja, der Trend auf Aries ist, dass man einen Zuwachs an Spielern merkt.


----------



## Coup de grâce (25. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Für DICH ja... aber deine Meinung ist allein DEINE und *nicht allgemeingültig*... andere Leute finden es eben nicht schlecht? Wer hat also nun mehr recht? Ein blinder Fanatiker der es einfach nur auf jede erdenkliche Weise schlechtredet oder jemand, der es nochmal ausprobiert hat und es gut findet...



Natürlich ist das _meine _Meinung, ich maße mir hier selbstredend nicht an, für alle zu sprechen. Wusste nicht, dass man das in einem Diskussionsforum jetzt explizit unter jeden Beitrag schreiben muss. <kopfschüttel>

Wenn alle einer Meinung wären, bräuchte man auch kein Forum zum Austausch derselben mehr.


----------



## Lanatir (25. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Für DICH ja... aber deine Meinung ist allein DEINE und *nicht allgemeingültig*... andere Leute finden es eben nicht schlecht? Wer hat also nun mehr recht? Ein blinder Fanatiker der es einfach nur auf jede erdenkliche Weise schlechtredet oder jemand, der es nochmal ausprobiert hat und es gut findet...
> Leider ist es in diesem Forum so, das einige ihre eigene Meinung als den Mittelpunkt der Welt und das einzig richtige ansehen... sie meinen das, also ist es auch sofort ein unumstößlicher Fakt...


Die blinden Fanatiker gibts auf beiden Seiten. Auf einer der beiden sogar deutlich mehr davon. Such dir aus welche.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. November 2008)

Für mich gibts auf "eurer" Seite mehr "blinde Fanatiker". Denn statt euch einfach damit abzufinden, dass wir eure Meinung inzwischen kennen, nutzt ihr jede Gelegenheit, um wieder die steinalten Dinge aus dem Keller zu holen, um darauf rumzuhacken.
Wenn ihr AoC so scheisse findet, interessiert euch einfach nicht dafür und ignoriert das Spiel und die Spieler. Das kriegt ihr aber nicht wirklich hin, weil euch dann was fehlen würde, oder?


----------



## EmJaY (26. November 2008)

Es ist doch völlig egal auf welcher Seite mehr Fanatiker vorhanden sind.Was mich hier schon seit Monaten nervt ist das sich hier alles im Kreis dreht.

Da werden MMOler von ihren MMO Kollegen sofort als Fanboy abgestempelt nur weil sie es wagen ein anderes Spiel zu mögen.Dann kommt wieder einer umme Ecke mit dem Spruch "WoW hat dies und jenes" oder "WoW hat dies und jenes auch erst nach 10 Patches hingekrigt blabla" dann währen da noch die 1 Post-Gammler die hier fix nen Account erstellen um ihren geistigen Abfall abzuladen um zu provozieren.Ganz zu vergessen die, die rumheulen das ihre achsotoll "kritischen" Post moderiert wurden, nur weil sie gepostet haben das Spieler von Spiel XYZ ne Ratten ist.Das alles nervt wie sau.

Ich will mich hier doch nur innerhalb der Community bewegen können mit meiner Meinung ohne mir jedesmal den selben Abfall reinziehen zu müssen.
Ich hab nichts dagegen das jemand sagt "AoC gefällt mir net" ich bin in einer Gilde mit Spielern mit verschiedenen Hintergrund die WoW,WAR, Browsergames zocken und ob ihrs glaubt oder net wir schaffen es im Forum/TS ect. miteinander zu kommunizieren ohne das wir täglich des Anderen geistige-,körperliche Reife anzweifeln, oder jemanden aus ner Anderen Sektion mit nem Tier gleichzustellen.


----------



## Bundesbaer (26. November 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Es ist doch völlig egal auf welcher Seite mehr Fanatiker vorhanden sind.Was mich hier schon seit Monaten nervt ist das sich hier alles im Kreis dreht.
> 
> Da werden MMOler von ihren MMO Kollegen sofort als Fanboy abgestempelt nur weil sie es wagen ein anderes Spiel zu mögen.Dann kommt wieder einer umme Ecke mit dem Spruch "WoW hat dies und jenes" oder "WoW hat dies und jenes auch erst nach 10 Patches hingekrigt blabla" dann währen da noch die 1 Post-Gammler die hier fix nen Account erstellen um ihren geistigen Abfall abzuladen um zu provozieren.Ganz zu vergessen die, die rumheulen das ihre achsotoll "kritischen" Post moderiert wurden, nur weil sie gepostet haben das Spieler von Spiel XYZ ne Ratten ist.Das alles nervt wie sau.
> 
> ...



Danke EmJaY, besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mway (26. November 2008)

Bundesbaer schrieb:


> Danke EmJaY, besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich gehöre auch zu dem Flamern gebe ich offen zu, daß hat aber nichts mit den sogenannten "Fanboys" zu tun. Wer es toll findet soll es toll finden und das ist auch gut so.

Mir geht es nur auf den Sack, daß ich "unmengen"von Geld (Preoder, Collectors, Gamecard) ausgegeben habe für ein in meinen Augen total schlechtes Spiel.

Ich ärger mich da mehr über mich und Funcom und nicht über die Leute die Spaß im Spiel haben.

Für diese 100 euro für dich ich wirklich nichts tolles hatte nehme ich mir raus mein Frust in irgendwelche Foren rauszulassen und das über Jahre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## spectrumizer (26. November 2008)

Mway schrieb:


> Für diese 100 euro für dich ich wirklich nichts tolles hatte nehme ich mir raus mein Frust in irgendwelche Foren rauszulassen und das über Jahre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nun, ich hab ~180,-€ damals für AoC verblasen. Hab auch lange auf FC gehetzt und das Spiel schlecht geredet. Seit ~1 Monat spiel ich's nun wieder - was auch ne große Überwindung war, über den eigenen Schatten zu springen, nachdem ich mich hier mit allen möglichen AoC-Fans "gefetzt" hab.
Und wie ich hier jetzt schon paar mal gesagt hab: Es ist nicht perfekt. Aber inzwischen gibts nix mehr an dem Spiel auszusetzen, was man nich auch bei anderen MMOs bemängeln könnte.


----------



## Electricwolf (26. November 2008)

Hab mir das jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen aber ich kann euch schildern wies im endcontent aussieht und auch übers "neue" kombosystem.

Endcontent:

Da habt muss ich einigen recht geben es fehlt noch einiges vor allem PvP content nachdem die gesamte Community schreit...hoffe das wir da mal gehört werden Vorschläge haben wir genug.

Raids sind nicht mehr so verbuggt wie früher t1 is FAST Bugfrei t2 wing1 ebenfalls t2 wing2 leider erster Boss mal so richtig buggy mächtig vie dmg den kein tank wegsteckt. t3 wird wohl bald kommen soll bald am testserver ausgespielt werden.

Minigames gehen deswegen nicht auf weil die von Stammgrp regiert werden und im lowlvl bereich macht das so gut wie keiner mit lvl 80 ändert sichs halt sin aber nich so beliebt weils keine richtige belohung gibt und sie sehr monoton sind, udn ja der stammgrp faktor.

PvP allgemein in keschatta ist meistens die hölle los durch Kriegsparteien, da solltest du aber in einer kriegspartei dabei sein sonst kann das in die hose gehn^^ (Asgard zumindest), auch ein Duell platz hat sich eingebürgert in Keschatta wo alle dastehn udn sich gegenseitig zum duell fordern, wer 1on1 mag wird dort viele stunden spß haben (ich zumindest). ansonsten leider viele Ganker die vor allem beim lvln stören mit lvl 80 passierts dir selten es sei den du führst Krieg. Die Keepschlachten sind auch shcon um einiges Besser geworden wenn ich zurückdenke meine erste keepschlacht alles ausgestellt 1-2fps....das is heute anders heute kann ich die flüßig spielen was noch den fps einbruch bringt sind die Partikel wenn 3-4 nekros spellweaven und AE spammen dann gehts in den keller damit.

Das hochlvln macht spass die Quests und die geshcichten der einzielnen gebiete werden toll rübergebracht und viele Quests sind nun shcon vertont das neue gebiet ist der Hammer das schönste Gebiet im Spiel eindeutig, es hat soch viel getan könnte sich für viele lohnen wieder einzusteigen, auf richtigen PvP content müssen wir wohl noch warten, Raiden kann man dort sehr schön die Raids sind bei weitem nicht so zeitaufwendig wie damals Die in WoW BC. wie heute is weiß ich nich, auf Asgard hat  noch niemand den t2 Content auf Farmstatus, udn dort gibts noch viel zu tun.

ahja das neue Kombosystem is halt schneller die Kombos sind kürzer dmg wurde gekürzt und es gibt nun unterschiede zwischen kombos die nur dmg machen und die halt nen Debuff machen, DPS sind noch immer die gleichen sogar höher nur der Endgültige Dmg der kombos ist weniger dafür bekommt man mehr kombos raus, macht vor aallem pvP dynamischer und schneller.

hoffe konnte weiter helfen....

mfg.


----------



## Mway (26. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Nun, ich hab ~180,-€ damals für AoC verblasen. Hab auch lange auf FC gehetzt und das Spiel schlecht geredet. Seit ~1 Monat spiel ich's nun wieder - was auch ne große Überwindung war, über den eigenen Schatten zu springen, nachdem ich mich hier mit allen möglichen AoC-Fans "gefetzt" hab.
> Und wie ich hier jetzt schon paar mal gesagt hab: Es ist nicht perfekt. Aber inzwischen gibts nix mehr an dem Spiel auszusetzen, was man nich auch bei anderen MMOs bemängeln könnte.




Naja wenn ich alles zusammen rechne war ich bei 250 Euro, weil ich mir aufgrund von AOC noch ne 9800GTX zugelegt habe, daber da Rechne ich nicht dafür kann ja Funcom nichts sonder war meine Entscheidung.

Ich sehe es halt so, ich wurde von Funcom abgezockt, da damals viel viel noch nicht implementiert war was versprochen war. Dies tut ich nun so oft ich kann Kunde. Ich denke, daß das auch mein gutes Recht ist.


----------



## Sylvvia (26. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Seit ~1 Monat spiel ich's nun wieder - was auch ne große Überwindung war, über den eigenen Schatten zu springen, nachdem ich mich hier mit allen möglichen AoC-Fans "gefetzt" hab.


sag mal - du hast nicht zufällig Lust mit anderen Gelegenheitsspielern zusammen auf Asgard beim 
Aufbau einer kleinen Gilde zu helfen (soll natürlich mal größer werden).

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## spectrumizer (26. November 2008)

Mway schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich alles zusammen rechne war ich bei 250 Euro, weil ich mir aufgrund von AOC noch ne 9800GTX zugelegt habe, daber da Rechne ich nicht dafür kann ja Funcom nichts sonder war meine Entscheidung.


Naja, soll ich jetzt auch noch anfangen, dass ich mir 'n ganzen neuen Rechner gekauft hab, damit ich's spielen kann? Und dann liefs noch nichtmal ordentlich! ... Alte Kamellen. *gähn*



Mway schrieb:


> Ich sehe es halt so, ich wurde von Funcom abgezockt, da damals viel viel noch nicht implementiert war was versprochen war. Dies tut ich nun so oft ich kann Kunde. Ich denke, daß das auch mein gutes Recht ist.


Hier in dem Forum bestimmt nicht. Und das was damals war, kannst du für heute nicht mehr als Referenz nehmen. Wie ich schon paar mal als Beispiel gebracht hab, rennst du sicherlich auch nicht mit nem Schild rum, auf dem deine ganzen Fehler stehen, die du im Leben schon gemacht hast, damits jeder sehen, dich meiden und dir vorallem keine zweite Chance geben kann.



Sylvvia schrieb:


> sag mal - du hast nicht zufällig Lust mit anderen Gelegenheitsspielern zusammen auf Asgard beim
> Aufbau einer kleinen Gilde zu helfen (soll natürlich mal größer werden).
> 
> Gruß Sylvia


Verlockendes Angebot. Aber ich bin schon bei Dave und der Klingenbruderschaft unter Vertrag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem danke für das Angebot! Oder wie wärs, wenn ihr zu uns kommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mway (26. November 2008)

@ Spectrumizer

Leider ist es so, daß auch Menschen indirekt mit einem Schild rumrenne und für alle Fehler die sie gemacht habe auch Konsequenzen tragen müssen. Den alle mit denen du was zu tun hast wissen es eben.

Ich bin bis heute davon überzeugt, daß da nicht alles richtig gelaufen ist und die User von vorne bis hinten abgezockt wurden. Aber wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.


----------



## Abrox (26. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Verlockendes Angebot. Aber ich bin schon bei Dave und der Klingenbruderschaft unter Vertrag.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da ist man ja verlockt mal nen Char auf Asgard zu erstellen. Ich bin eigentlich auf Asura.
Nunja werd mir da mal einen Charakter erstellen, vielleicht einen den ich noch nicht gespielt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Nunja, man sieht sich in Hyborien.


----------



## erwo (26. November 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Da ist man ja verlockt mal nen Char auf Asgard zu erstellen. Ich bin eigentlich auf Asura.
> Nunja werd mir da mal einen Charakter erstellen, vielleicht einen den ich noch nicht gespielt habe
> 
> 
> ...



Hiho, Asura? Da bin ich auch!

Welche Gilde biste denne? Ich bei "Die Altvorderen".

Asura ist kein schlechter Server, nicht zu extrem überfüllter PVE Server.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Abrox (26. November 2008)

Im moment Spiel ich bei TSI - The Second Impact

Zurzeit spiel ich wieder meine Stufe 40 Wächterin.

Den alten 70er Nekro hab ich gelöscht, war mir zu wenig Actionlastig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich depp hab nur vergessen das Geld zu mulen -.-


----------



## Thornado (26. November 2008)

hi...hai..high...hei...hoi...hui..

willl auch meinen senf dazu geben!..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also ...es sieht gut aus...jo..des wars

Whorlok 80er Ranger RR 6 "A Better Tomorrow" Säufer ARIES


----------



## Brummbör (26. November 2008)

ui thornado mal wieder...
GZ zum keep verlust. da legt ihr die angriffszeit schon auf 9 morgens um keep fights aus dem weg zu gehen und nichtmal das hilft (wie war das nochmal.... 150 man gilde die wächst und bla )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die ankündigung von waldgeist, dass es demnächst keine neuen raids geben wird, also kein neuer content für 80er, wie seit monaten gefordert, dürft wohl wieder einige vertreiben. so gut schauts wohl nicht aus.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (26. November 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hiho, Asura? Da bin ich auch!
> 
> Welche Gilde biste denne? Ich bei "Die Altvorderen".
> 
> ...



die altvorderen? ich dachte schon die gibt es nicht mehr..
ihr asura´s - unsere gilde sucht noch nen raidpartner t1 + t2 
haben noch ca 6-10 aktive raider. gibt es noch aktive die noch keine funktionierende allianz haben?
mit zwielicht klappt dat nicht mehr so richtig.


----------



## xdave78 (27. November 2008)

Mway schrieb:


> @ Spectrumizer
> Leider ist es so, daß auch Menschen indirekt mit einem Schild rumrenne und für alle Fehler die sie gemacht habe auch Konsequenzen tragen müssen. Den alle mit denen du was zu tun hast wissen es eben.



Ist schon was Wahres dran. Aber was meinst Du denn persönlich - ist es besser jemandem seine Fehler die er mal gemacht hat immerfort vorzuhalten oder zeugt es nicht von sehr viel mehr Reife eben auch irgendwann mal das "Schild" das jmd mit sich rumträgt auszublenden? Würden alle Menschen so denken wie ein Grossteil der "Flamer" dann würde es noch immer die Todesstrafe geben müssen, da man imemr davon ausgeht dass jmd/etwas sich nie verändern kann.


----------



## Niko78 (27. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ist schon was Wahres dran. Aber was meinst Du denn persönlich - ist es besser jemandem seine Fehler die er mal gemacht hat immerfort vorzuhalten oder zeugt es nicht von sehr viel mehr Reife eben auch irgendwann mal das "Schild" das jmd mit sich rumträgt auszublenden? Würden alle Menschen so denken wie ein Grossteil der "Flamer" dann würde es noch immer die Todesstrafe geben müssen, da man imemr davon ausgeht dass jmd/etwas sich nie verändern kann.



Juhu, ein Post von meinem "Lieblings-Fanboy" ^^ .. klar ändert sie nie was, genau so wie du dich nie ändern wirst und AoC in den Himmel lobst ... und ich ... sage es ist Sche....
Die Todesstrafe für solche Blender wie Funcom würde ich sofort wieder einführen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (27. November 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Die Todesstrafe für solche Blender wie Funcom würde ich sofort wieder einführen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du eigentlich eine Ahnung wovon du redest?

Ich hoffe stark das du Todesstrafe durch Abschalten des Spiels meinst.

Wenn nicht:

Such dir ein Loch, in dem es keinen Strom gibt, und bleib dort bis zum Rest deines Lebens...


----------



## xdave78 (27. November 2008)

..nene ich glaube er weiss es einfach nicht besser. Und das in dem Alter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvvia (27. November 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Juhu, ein Post von meinem "Lieblings-Fanboy" ^^ .. klar ändert sie nie was, genau so wie du dich nie ändern wirst und AoC in den Himmel lobst ... und ich ... sage es ist Sche....
> Die Todesstrafe für solche Blender wie Funcom würde ich sofort wieder einführen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Würd ich jetzt sagen, was ich denke, dann wäre mir ein Bann sicher .... Entschärft würde ich mal sagen, das dies nun wohl der Gipfel der Geschmacklosigkeit ist.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. November 2008)

Jeder macht mal Fehltritte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1252263


----------



## Niko78 (3. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Nun, ich hab ~180,-€ damals für AoC verblasen. Hab auch lange auf FC gehetzt und das Spiel schlecht geredet. Seit ~1 Monat spiel ich's nun wieder - was auch ne große Überwindung war, über den eigenen Schatten zu springen, nachdem ich mich hier mit allen möglichen AoC-Fans "gefetzt" hab.
> Und wie ich hier jetzt schon paar mal gesagt hab: Es ist nicht perfekt. Aber inzwischen gibts nix mehr an dem Spiel auszusetzen, was man nich auch bei anderen MMOs bemängeln könnte.




Na ja ... deine Meinung kann man nicht unbedingt neutral nennen, bist doch einer von denen, die das Geld auch nicht so locker haben und den eigenen Kids nichts gönnen, nur damit man zocken kann.
Somit lobst du nun das Spiel in den Himmel weil ein Neuankauf von was anderem eh nicht in Frage kommt.
So, wer mich per PN anpisst der bekommt die Antwort hier.


----------



## Niko78 (3. Dezember 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ..nene ich glaube er weiss es einfach nicht besser. Und das in dem Alter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOL ... wie alt bin ich denn für dich? ^^


----------



## xdave78 (3. Dezember 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> LOL ... wie alt bin ich denn für dich? ^^


Da Du dein Geburtsdatum ja nun versteckt hast...12.


----------



## Niko78 (3. Dezember 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Da Du dein Geburtsdatum ja nun versteckt hast...12.



Da liegst weit daneben.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Dezember 2008)

LoL "Niko78", du bist ja so der Hammer! 

Du erkennst Sarkasmus und Ironie nichtmal, wenn sie sich bei dir mit Namen und Ausweis vorstellen würden. Den gleichen Spaß haste mir ja schon per PN geschrieben. Und nur weil ich dir auf dezente, aber direkte Art per PN gesagt habe, dass ich dein haltloses AoC Gehetze hier nervig finde, hab ich dich also "angepisst". Sehr Kritikfähig.
Dafür versuchst du mich jetzt öffentlich zu denunzieren, indem du dir was bei den Haaren herbeiziehst, was ich aus purem Sarkasmus gesagt habe, damit genau solche geistigen Leuchten wie Du darauf reinfallen. Und lese ich da nicht auch ein Hauch von "Hartz IV" raus? Gratuliere! Bestätigt voll das Niveau, mit der hier die Gegenseite aufrückt. Da kann es ja nur ein fairer Kampf, äääh Diskussion werden ... Um ein Computerspiel, wohlgemerkt.



Niko78 schrieb:


> Na ja ... deine Meinung kann man nicht unbedingt neutral nennen, bist doch einer von denen, die das Geld auch nicht so locker haben und den eigenen Kids nichts gönnen, nur damit man zocken kann.
> Somit lobst du nun das Spiel in den Himmel weil ein Neuankauf von was anderem eh nicht in Frage kommt.
> So, wer mich per PN anpisst der bekommt die Antwort hier.


----------



## La Saint (3. Dezember 2008)

wie sieht&#8217;s nun aus&#8230;. was ist nun die wirklichkeit&#8230;. gibt es neuigkeiten

@TE

Diese Frage hier zu stellen ist inzwischen müßig geworden. Nach dem buffed in einer noch nie dagewesenen Säuberungsaktion das AoC-Forum von Kritik und Kritikern befreit hat, und damit Fanboiz und Foren-Zampanos wie Spectrumizer und Sylvvia quasi Hausrecht und Narrenfreiheit haben, wirst du hier alles andere als eine objektive Antwort erhalten. Da kannst Du auch genauso gut Funcom direkt fragen, was sie Dir empfehlen. Das Ergebnis dürfte dasselbe sein.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Lillyan (3. Dezember 2008)

La schrieb:


> Diese Frage hier zu stellen ist inzwischen müßig geworden. Nach dem buffed in einer noch nie dagewesenen Säuberungsaktion das AoC-Forum von Kritik und Kritikern befreit hat, und damit Fanboiz und Foren-Zampanos wie Spectrumizer und Sylvvia quasi Hausrecht und Narrenfreiheit haben, wirst du hier alles andere als eine objektive Antwort erhalten. Da kannst Du auch genauso gut Funcom direkt fragen, was sie Dir empfehlen. Das Ergebnis dürfte dasselbe sein.


Niemand hat hier Narrenfreiheit. Es gibt genug Threads in denen man Kritik äußerm kann und in denen diskutiert wird. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass man alle 2 Tage einen neuen Thread mit dem alten Thema aufmachen kann. Was soll da schon groß anderes kommen?

Es wäre nett, wenn du mit dieser "Hetzerei" aufhören könntest. Danke


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Dezember 2008)

La schrieb:


> [...] Diese Frage hier zu stellen ist inzwischen müßig geworden. [...]


Ja, dank Leuten wie euch, die permanent jeden gutgemeinten Thread, Post und Poster torpedieren, die nicht auf Argumente hören und stur ihrer Polemik und ihrem Frust hier freien Lauf lassen wollen.

Von euch kommt nichts mehr, ausser:

- "FC hat vor nem halben Jahr AoC als Alpha released und uns alle abgezockt!"
Das war scheisse von FC, ja. Das wissen wir alle und da wird auch keiner was anderes behaupten. Aber dass ihr deswegen heute immernoch nicht klarkommt und Leuten, die nach dem aktuellen Stand fragen, immernoch diese Kamellen vorkaut, ist nicht Problem des Spiels. Das ist euer Problem, mit dem ihr alleine klarkommen müßt.

- "Außer schöner Grafik, Blut und Titten gibts nichts bei AoC"
Ist schlichtweg eine Falschinformation. Es gibt massig abwechslungsreiche Quests, Dungeons, eine riesige raue und gleichzeitig schöne Welt zum Entdecken, 'ne reife und erwachsene Community (Deppen gibts überall), viele Mitspieler, PvP Content (PvP XP, PvP Levels, PvP Equip, allerdings schwerer auf PvE Servern zugänglich) und wer raiden will, hat T1 und T2 Content. Der Client läuft stabil, die Performance hat sich im Vergleich zu damals extrem gebessert, usw. Mehr als genug Spaß, Unterhaltung und Gegenleistung für die 29,-€ + 1 Freimonat, die das Spiel heute noch kostet.
Und wer's danach immernoch gut findet, dem sei es doch bitte selbst überlassen, was er mit seinem Geld macht.

- "DX10 Lüge"
Ja, war auch nicht fein von FC. Ist aber auch kein Grund, sich hier so aufzuführen wie ihr. Im Endeffekt haben wahrscheinlich 50% der Leute, die deswegen flamen, ohnehin nicht die Kiste (und auch kein Vista), um's auf DX10 zocken zu können.
Immerhin kam aber schon DX10 Vorbereitungspatch und es wird wohl auch demnächst Einzug ins Spiel halten.

- "AoC ist scheisse"
Äh ja, ok. Das ist eure Meinung, wurde zur Kenntnis genommen. Viele mögen manches was ihr mögt vlt. auch nicht. Und die machen euch deswegen auch nicht monatelang voll.

Und was wars noch? 

- Mördersystem ein Flop. 
Ansichtssache. Mich lassen die Highs durchgehend in Ruhe - es sei denn sie sind auf Mörderpunkte aus. Dass sie das Problem andersrum mit Lows haben, die sie "ganken", ist weder euer Problem, da ihr AoC nicht spielt und auch nicht das Problem der Lowis. Der Spieß wird da einfach umgedreht, solange bis FC sich da was einfallen lassen hat. Vorher wars so, dass Highs ohne sich's zweimal überlegen zu müssen, Lowies ganken konnten, wie sie lustig waren - in jedem MMO.

- Dass sich FC nicht um die Kunden kümmert?
FC machts scheinbar doch, denn der "RP-Aufstand" hat binnen 48h 'ne Lösung von FC bekommen.

- Dass FC Leute entlässt?
Welche Firma macht das nicht? Was hat das mit dem Spiel zu tun?

AoC ist nicht perfekt, hat sich aber im Vergleich zu damals um Welten gebessert. Das ist einfach die Wahrheit. Aber solange ihr die nicht akzeptieren wollt und krampfhaft daran festhaltet, dass AoC immernoch der gleiche Schund ist wie damals, drehen wir uns im Kreis.


----------



## erwo (3. Dezember 2008)

@TE wie sieht’s nun aus…. was ist nun die wirklichkeit…. gibt es neuigkeiten

Hi,

nunja, es gibt eine neue Zone, (Ymirs Pass).
Hardware Vorraussetzungen sind immernoch hoch, wird aber so bleiben.

In Punkto Leveln bis Level Cap wirst du so schnell kein besseres Spiel finden,
vorrausgesetzt dir gefällt das Setup.


Im Endgame gibts Raid Content, ich bin jetzt nicht sicher ob auf unserem PVE
Server eine der Hardcore Gilden schon alles down gekloppt hat, selbst kennen
tu ich da aber niemand, das dauert ne weile...^^
Die Bosse sind auch recht Spassig, viele Bugs wurden behoben (im T2 Bereich
gibts noch welche) - dadurch sind die Bosse nicht wirklich einfach.

Ohne gute Gruppe geht nix.

PVP und die KeepRaids sind in Arbeit, gehen aber Prinzipiell schon, ohne High
End PC solls da aber wenn sich 100 Spieler kloppen derbe laggen.
Was viele kritisieren ist das sie sich die Belohnungen fürs PVP bspw. besser
vorgestellt haben, es gibt zwar sehr wohl Belohnen für PVP XP, aber die (vermutlich
WoW Leute) schauen sich das garnicht erst an, denn die Items sind dann bspw.
blau und nicht lila und so weiter... So kommen die Behauptungen mit "Es gibt
kein PVP" usw. zustande.

Im PVE Raid Bereich ist noch Nachholebedarf, wobei das im Moment nur die
Hardcore Zocker richtig trifft.

An kleinem PVE Content gibts einige schön gemachte Instanzen, aber auch jetzt
nicht die riesige Menge, stück für Stück halt.

Event gabs bisher auch eins, war recht cool, nicht so ein Scriptgesteuerter Kram,
sondern richtig aktiv von GMs gesteuert und so, denke da kommt Weihnachten
oder so bestimmt auch nochmal was, abwarten halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BGs gibts und OpenPVP, allerdings wohl nicht so extem viel.


Wer Interesse hat: 30 € sind nicht viel, lasst euch nix erzählen und schauts euch
selbst an, vorrausgesetzt ihr seid keine Hardcore Zocker, mit passendem Alter,
guter Hardware und vor Leuten mit denen ihr es zusammenspielt (auch schon
während des Levelns am besten) steht viel Spass mit dem Game nix im Wege.

Einen Monat lang ausprobieren und paar Gruppenquests / Gruppeninstanzen
und bissl OpenPVP sollte man auf jeden Fall machen um sich entscheiden zu können.

In der Zeit sollte man sich dann aber auch drauf konzentrieren, nur kaufen und
(nur bissl Powerleveln) dann ohne es zu Spielen  rumzumeckern iss nid gut,
davon rennen hier schon genügend rum.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Pacster (3. Dezember 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> @TE wie sieht’s nun aus…. was ist nun die wirklichkeit…. gibt es neuigkeiten
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...





Ja, wenn man nur das macht was gut am Spiel ist und alles ignoriert was schlecht ist...dazu das ganze noch etwas verklärt(tank&spank-Bosse sind die neue große Herausforderung des Jahres!)...dann ist es geradezu das perfekte Spiel. Das hat dann etwa soviel Wahrheitsgehalt wie Funcoms reißerische Werbung "AoC, das brutalste Online-Spiel"(die kennen wenigstens ihre "erwachsene" Zielgruppe wie es scheint)....... ;-)


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Dezember 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man nur das macht was gut am Spiel ist und alles ignoriert was schlecht ist


Kann man das nicht auf ALLE MMOs anwenden? Jedes hat doch seine Macken und Schwächen. Warhammer, WotLK, EVE, ... Und? Das ist doch nix schlechtes. Weil alle MMOs auch genauso ihre Stärken haben. Und wo meckert ihr über die (alten) Schwächen der anderen MMOs? Ihr interessiert euch ja nichtmal für die Argumente, die wir euch hier geben. Hauptsache euren altmodischen und festgefahrenen Standpunkt durchzwingen.
Ich persönliche finde an AoC keine großen Macken, die man nicht irgendwo auch bei anderen MMOs finden würde und die so einen monatelangen Aufstand rechtfertigen würden, wie ihr ihn hier macht.



Pacster schrieb:


> ...dazu das ganze noch etwas verklärt(tank&spank-Bosse sind die neue große Herausforderung des Jahres!)...


Wo hast du die Information denn her? Das war vielleicht mal am Anfang so. Inzwischen haben die Bosse im Raid-Encounter ordentliche Taktiken, die du zB auf http://www.aocbosskillers.com/ nachlesen kannst.
Selbst Mini-Bosse und Single-Dungeon-Bosse sind nicht nur einfach "Tank & Spank", die porten sich, machen Spells, heilen sich, ...


----------



## erwo (3. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Information denn her? Das war vielleicht mal am Anfang so. Inzwischen haben die Bosse im Raid-Encounter ordentliche Taktiken, die du zB auf http://www.aocbosskillers.com/ nachlesen kannst.



Spectrumizer... Trolle füttern ist essentieller Bestandteil des Überlebens selbiger,
macht keinen Sinn da drauf zu antworten.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Netzkultur)
Ich finde der Absatz unter "Allgemeines" trifft doch voll ins Schwarze, oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die "Gefahr" welche im Absatz "Verhalten als Foren-Teilnehmer" ist vermutlich der grösste Motivator
warum hier AOC Spieler überhaupt noch Posten.

Im Bereich "Maßnahmen von Forenbetreibern" sind verschiedene Lösungsmöglichkeiten aufgezeigt,
Buffed wählt im Moment (vielleicht widerwillig, ist aber auch irrellevant) die Variante aus Absatz 3 und 4.
Ich denke das ist die vernünftigste Variante, denn hier ist nunmal kein Usenet o.ä. sondern "nur" ein
Spieleforum, die Variante mit der "Mecker-Ecke" wird hier wahrscheinlich eher nicht funktionieren.

Von daher finde ich es eigentlich schon angemessen und (hoffentlich) auf Dauer auch hilfreich wie
buffed.de auf die Troll Postings reagiert.

Haben letztens btw. den 1. T2 ZwischenBoss im 1. Flügel umgehaut, juhu ,)

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Dezember 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Haben letztens btw. den 1. T2 ZwischenBoss im 1. Flügel umgehaut, juhu ,)


Gz! Hoffe die krieg ich in unserem Schuppen auch mal zu sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith meint grad: LoL! Passt ja wie die Faust auf's Auge: "Während einige bei derartigen Beiträgen vor allem den Wunsch zur Störung sehen, sehen manche Trolle sich selbst oft als Warnende, die auf gekonnt subtile bis provokante Art auf Missstände hinweisen und etwa ein Forum vor dem Überhandnehmen einer einseitigen Meinungsübermacht bewahren wollen."

Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich mal genauso rumgetrollt hab ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fripon (3. Dezember 2008)

> Wer Interesse hat: 30 &#8364; sind nicht viel, lasst euch nix erzählen und schauts euch
> selbst an, vorrausgesetzt ihr seid keine Hardcore Zocker, mit passendem Alter,
> guter Hardware und vor Leuten mit denen ihr es zusammenspielt (auch schon
> während des Levelns am besten) steht viel Spass mit dem Game nix im Wege.



Nichtmal..

Habe mir heute über *** ein Uncut EU KEY für 13,49&#8364; geholt ;D

Den Client download stellt *** auch mit voller brandbreite umsonst zu verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (3. Dezember 2008)

fripon schrieb:


> Nichtmal..
> 
> Habe mir heute über *** ein Uncut EU KEY für 13,49€ geholt ;D
> 
> Den Client download stellt *** auch mit voller brandbreite umsonst zu verfügung.



Das nenn ich mal ein Super-Schnäppchen.


----------



## xdave78 (4. Dezember 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal ein Super-Schnäppchen.


Jap also wenn man die Wahl zw. Spellborn und AOC hat (jetzt mal auf Basis des Preises) sollte man sich Zweiteres auf jeden Fall anschaun.
Es sei denn man ist unter 18. 

@Lilyan:
Leider ist es ja so dass nach der Schliessung eines Threads natürlich auch immer die Gleichen Leute direkt den nächsten Thread von unten hochziehen um darin fortzusetzen weshalb der Thread davor geschlossen worden ist. Was ich nicht verstehe ist, wie man auf der einen Seite bei buffed.de total schnell ne Sperre wegen Andeutung eines Angriffs bekomen kann und auf der anderen Seite es gerade hier schön zu beobachten offenbar User gibte deren gesamtes bufed.de Leben NUR aus solchen Anfeindungen bestehen und die ja offenbar noch da sind. Aber das ist vllt. ne Sache die HIER nicht ausdiskutiert werden muss sondern woanders.

@LaSaint
Wenn Du von "Säuberungsaktionen" redest, wodurch eine "objektive" Diskussion nicht möglich ist - kommst Du Dir da nicht selber albern vor? Guck Dir doch blos mal zB den Thread vom Pacman an...da muss er ne JAAAANZE A4Seite Quoten um dann seinen konstruktiven SMS Text darunter zu schreiben. Also nein. Das ist hier alles schon sehr suspekt.


----------



## La Saint (4. Dezember 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> @LaSaint
> Wenn Du von "Säuberungsaktionen" redest, wodurch eine "objektive" Diskussion nicht möglich ist - kommst Du Dir da nicht selber albern vor? Guck Dir doch blos mal zB den Thread vom Pacman an...da muss er ne JAAAANZE A4Seite Quoten um dann seinen konstruktiven SMS Text darunter zu schreiben. Also nein. Das ist hier alles schon sehr suspekt.



Wenn in einem Herstellerforum ein Produkt schöngeredet wird, dann ist das verständlich. Der Hersteller will ja Geld verdienen und wird den Teufel tun, Kritik an seinem Produkt zuzulassen. Wenn in einem neutralen Forum ein Produkt schöngeredet wird, dann ist das auch verständlich. Aber hier kann im Gegensatz zum Herstellerforum die Werbelüge wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen heruntergeholt werden.

Nehmen wir einfach mal folgende Aussage von Spectrumizer:



> - Dass sich FC nicht um die Kunden kümmert?
> FC machts scheinbar doch, denn der "RP-Aufstand" hat binnen 48h 'ne Lösung von FC bekommen.



Nachdem sich die RPGler seit Monaten die Augen ausheulen und das offizielle Forum ein Meer der Tränen ist, bedurfte es einer Verzweiflungstat in Form eines Boykotts, damit sich bei Funcom erstmalig eine Reaktion zeigte.

Und das führt Spectrumizer als positives Argument für die Kundenähe von Funcom an? Was für ein Hohn.

Nachdem in den ersten Monaten der Ingame-Support gegen Null ging, hat Funcom jetzt wohl ein paar Gamemaster eingestellt. Trotzdem klagen die Spieler weiterhin nicht nur über stundenlange Wartezeiten, sondern auch darüber, das es anscheinend nur einglischsprachige Gamemaster gibt, die einem dann nicht helfen können weil man ihnen das Problem nicht verständlich machen kann. 

Einzige Ausnahme ist natürlich Spectrumizer. Der hat laut eigener Aussage auf jede Petition hin innerhalb von 5 Minuten einen deutschsprachigen GM auf der Leitung, der ihm sofort und kompetent bei seinem Problem hilft.

Offensichtlich gibt es einen Unterschied in der Wahrnehmung zwischen Fanboiz und Standardspieler. Und wenn ich dann vorsichtig den Finger auf diese Widersprüche lege, dann wird mir das von einem Forenmoderator als "Hetzerei" und von den Fanboiz als "Trollen" auslegt. 

Ein neutrales Forum sollte einen Gegenpol zu den Auswüchsen eines Herstellerforums bieten. Nur durch unzensierte Information und offene Diskussion ist es möglich, aktuell und für die Zukunft Spieler und Kunden vor den Abzockern unter den Herstellern zu schützen. Nur scheint es inzwischen mit der Neutralität von buffed nicht mehr weit her zu sein.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Lillyan (4. Dezember 2008)

La schrieb:


> Offensichtlich gibt es einen Unterschied in der Wahrnehmung zwischen Fanboiz und Standardspieler. Und wenn ich dann vorsichtig den Finger auf diese Widersprüche lege, dann wird mir das von einem Forenmoderator als "Hetzerei" und von den Fanboiz als "Trollen" auslegt.


Ich nehme einfach mal an, dass du mich falsch verstehen wolltest, denn ich finde so unklar habe ich mich nicht ausgedrückt. Nicht deine Kritik wird als Hetzerei angesehen, sondern dass du uns unterstellt wir würden Kritik unterdrücken und die Leute, die gutes über das Spiel sagen, hätten hier komplette Narrenfreiheit, denn dem ist ganz und gar nicht so. Es kommt immer darauf an, was man sagt (ein Thread in dem zum 50 Mal exakt das selbe Thema auftaucht wird nunmal geschlossen) und wie man es sagt (auch wenn man Kritik äußert oder lebhaft mit einer Person die eine andere Meinung vertritt diskutiert, man sollte sich dennoch an die Netiquette halten).



> Ein neutrales Forum sollte einen Gegenpol zu den Auswüchsen eines Herstellerforums bieten. Nur durch unzensierte Information und offene Diskussion ist es möglich, aktuell und für die Zukunft Spieler und Kunden vor den Abzockern unter den Herstellern zu schützen. Nur scheint es inzwischen mit der Neutralität von buffed nicht mehr weit her zu sein.


Neutralität heißt nicht, dass man hier nur Kritik äußern darf. Wir geben jedem Gelegenheit seine Meinung zu äußern, so lange sie den Forenregeln entspricht. Ein "Gegenpol" zum offiziellen Forum sind wir aber wirklich nicht. Man muss hier nicht auf Teufel komm raus ein Spiel schlecht reden um posten zu dürfen, sondern wenn man ein Spiel gut findet darf man auch gerne diese Meinung vertreten. Alles andere wäre meiner Meinung nach für ein neutrales Forum Schwachsinn.

Ich hoffe ich habe hiermit meine Position klar und verständlich vertreten und damit möchte ich auch das Offtopic hier beenden. Sollte man Beschwerden über die Moderation des Forums haben darf man sich gerne per PN an Zam oder Xantippchen wenden, hier ist sie allerdings in jeglicher Form fehl am Platz.


Desweiteren möchte ich darum bitten, dass man wieder auf eine etwas unpersönlichere Diskussionsweise zurück kommt. Es hilft der Diskussion nicht weiter, wenn man andere als Troll bezeichnet und damit provoziert.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (4. Dezember 2008)

La schrieb:


> Nachdem in den ersten Monaten der Ingame-Support gegen Null ging, hat Funcom jetzt wohl ein paar Gamemaster eingestellt. Trotzdem klagen die Spieler weiterhin nicht nur über stundenlange Wartezeiten, sondern auch darüber, das es anscheinend nur einglischsprachige Gamemaster gibt, die einem dann nicht helfen können weil man ihnen das Problem nicht verständlich machen kann.
> 
> Einzige Ausnahme ist natürlich Spectrumizer. Der hat laut eigener Aussage auf jede Petition hin innerhalb von 5 Minuten einen deutschsprachigen GM auf der Leitung, der ihm sofort und kompetent bei seinem Problem hilft.



das ist reines glückspiel mit den gm´s
ich habe 7 petitionen geschrieben und spiele seit dem ersten tag.
1x fremdsprachiger gm der mir nicht helfen konnte
2x hat sich nach 2 stunden keiner gemeldet und ich habe ausgeloggt
3x wurde mir kurzfristig in knapp 15min freundlich weitergeholfen
2x habe ich kurzfristig von einem gm die antwort bekommen "dies problem ist uns bekannt aber ich kann ihnen nicht helfen"

petitionen waren alle zwischen 18-22uhr wochentags oder samstag morgen. also keine ausergewöhnliche zeit dabei

aktuell verstehe ich es wenn petitionen länger dauern. die sever werden zusammengelegt und ich denke in diesem zug deutsche gm´s entlassen. falls aktuell wer kündigt wird sicher nicht nachbesetzt. bleibt abzuwarten wie es ende dezember aussieht wenn die sever zusammenlegt wurden. zumindest hoffe ich für alle das es bis dahin durch ist


----------



## xdave78 (4. Dezember 2008)

La schrieb:


> Offensichtlich gibt es einen Unterschied in der Wahrnehmung zwischen Fanboiz und Standardspieler. Und wenn ich dann vorsichtig den Finger auf diese Widersprüche lege, dann wird mir das von einem Forenmoderator als "Hetzerei" und von den Fanboiz als "Trollen" auslegt.


Nein. Die Wahrnehmung zwischen *Spielern* und *SchonlangenichtmehrSpielern* ist das Einzige was hier unterschiedlich ist.
Und das ist eben der Punkt.


----------



## ulose (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann's nur immer wieder wiederholen, bis auf die Grafik ist das Spiel der letzte Müll. Und um dem Top-Argument der AoC-Hardcore-Fans vorzugreifen: Nein, ich bin kein WoW-Kiddie und ja, ich habe AoC sehr lange gespielt. Kaum zu glauben dass ich soviel Geduld hatte. Es ist einfach dreist beim Release ein minderwertige Beta zu liefern und dann nach 6 Monaten (Abogebühr nicht zu vergessen!) groß rumzuprollen, dass die meisten gravierenden Bugs nun behoben sind. Das ist einfach 6 Monate zuspät! Die einzige Befriedigung die mir AoC beschert hat, ist jetzt zu sehen wie der Saftladen untergeht - verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (4. Dezember 2008)

ulose schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin kein WoW-Kiddie


Natürlich nicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Den Account hier hattest Du Dir doch kurz vor deinem Todesritter erstellt um - mit deinem Wortlaut *groß rumzuprollen*.
An deinen Äusserungen sieht man dass Du keinen Peil hast wovon Du redest. Nach 6 Monaten die meisten BUGs rauszuhaben ist Standard und selbst ein Schneesturm hat so lange gebraucht.Ausserdem bist Du hier voll falsch.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Dezember 2008)

La schrieb:


> Einzige Ausnahme ist natürlich Spectrumizer. Der hat laut eigener Aussage auf jede Petition hin innerhalb von 5 Minuten einen deutschsprachigen GM auf der Leitung, der ihm sofort und kompetent bei seinem Problem hilft.


Schön, wie du mir die Worte im Mund verdrehst. Ich hab NIE gesagt, dass ich "innerhalb von 5 Minuten" sondern "innerhalb von ~30min". Das ist ein großer Unterschied. 
Und ob du's glauben willst oder nicht: Aber das entspricht der Wahrheit.

Soviel zur Wahrnehmung und "Glaubwürdigkeit" zwischen "Standardspielern" und "Spielverachtern". Ist von euch - in meinen Augen - schon irgendwie arm, anzusehen, mit was für Mitteln ihr hier anfangt, zu argumentieren. Gehen euch langsam die richtigen Argumente aus, so dass Leute wie du schon in die dreckige Trickkiste greifen müssen, um "Argumente" zu bringen?

Achso, zum Thema RP: 
1.) Was geht dich das eigentlich an? Du spielst doch garkein AoC. Ist genauso Sinnvoll, wie jemanden vollzuflamen, der nach Brasilien fliegen will, dass dort Straßenkinder sind und man deswegen Brasilien boykottieren müßte, obwohl dich der Rest des Landes garnicht interessiert!

2.) Auf jedem RP-Server (egal in welchem MMO) haben Leute Probleme mit OOC'lern. Bestes Beispiel: WoW. So, was macht Blizzard dagegen, wenn Spieler nen "Aufstand" machen? Soweit ich weiß nix. Beiträge im Forum werden geschlossen, Poster ermahnt, gesperrt, ... Hör dich doch mal dort im RP Bereich um, da hörste auch von überall "RP ist tot", "Blizzard macht nix", ...
Dass FC - nach dem großen Signal der Spieler - innerhalb von NICHTMAL 24h reagiert und eine Lösung präsentiert hat, finde ich schon bemerkenswert - und dass euch das ein Dorn im Auge ist, war ja auch klar. Kann doch nicht sein, dass FC was gutes macht und euch deswegen der Brennstoff ausgeht!



ulose schrieb:


> Es ist einfach dreist beim Release ein minderwertige Beta zu liefern und dann nach 6 Monaten (Abogebühr nicht zu vergessen!) groß rumzuprollen, dass die meisten gravierenden Bugs nun behoben sind. Das ist einfach 6 Monate zuspät!


Ums genau zu nehmen, hat FC nach ~4 Monaten die gravierensten Bugs behoben, denn im September kam der letzte große Patch. Ich spiel seit Anfang November wieder und konnte da schon nix mehr von den Dingen feststellen, die mich damals zum Aufhören bewegten. Dann im Laufe vom November kamen die beiden PvP-Patches und Ymir's Pass.
Und 4 Monate sind in meinen Augen ganz OK, ich will nicht mit "bei anderen wars zu Release auch nicht wirklich besser" anfangen. Jeder Betreiber hat da irgendwo seinen Dreck am Stecken.
Und wenn du's damals schon schlimm fandest und trotzdem weitergespielt hast, statt einfach zu kündigen, bist du da nicht irgendwo selber schuld gewesen?


----------



## Tiegars (4. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> 2.) Auf jedem RP-Server (egal in welchem MMO) haben Leute Probleme mit OOC'lern. Bestes Beispiel: WoW. So, was macht Blizzard dagegen, wenn Spieler nen "Aufstand" machen? Soweit ich weiß nix. Beiträge im Forum werden geschlossen, Poster ermahnt, gesperrt, ...
> Dass FC - nach dem großen Signal der Spieler - innerhalb von NICHTMAL 24h reagiert und eine Lösung präsentiert hat, finde ich schon bemerkenswert - und dass euch das ein Dorn im Auge ist, war ja auch klar. Kann doch nicht sein, dass FC was gutes macht!


Doch doch es gibt z.b die Patchnotes die werden vorbildlich Übersetzt und sind zur gleichen Zeit in allen Sprachen verfügbar was ich bei GOA z.b mega bemängle. Sowie auch die Servewartungen und Notfallwartungen werden früh genug angekündigt. Da können sich andere Hersteller eine Scheibe davon abschneiden.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Suggie (4. Dezember 2008)

Also ich versteh die Hektik hier ned!!!!!! Ich hab mir das Game heut über Mittag geholt und gleich noch ne Gamecard dazu!! Und das weil mir die positiven wie die negativen Postes zum Topic (gibt ja auch negative konstruktive Kritik) bei meiner Entscheidung geholfen haben!!! Glaube ist ein tolles Spiel und sollte es mir nicht gefallen dann ist es halt so!!! Aber, wenn überhaupt, reg ich mich dann über mich auf dass ich das Spiel gekauft habe!!!
Im übrigen so von wegen Endconten und so. Wieviel wurde denn in WoW nachgeschoben und gefixt??? Ne ganze Menge!!! 
Und bei WoW hab ich mich auch schon über vieles aufgeregt, hauptsächlich über die Communitiy!!!! Und es gibt keine Spielefirma die sowas patchen kann!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich find so wie es hier beschrieben ist, hat AoC ne ganz normale entwicklung in sachen MMORPG gemacht!!! Über Firmenpolitik von FC will und kann ich nichts sagen, aber wahren wohl wirtschaftliche Überlgungen das Game so früh rauszubringen!!!!
btw wegen den Gamecard Preisen!! Hier in der Schweiz kosten 2 Monate 5Sfr mehr als WoW!!! Und das find ich ok!!!!

Morgen kann ich ja mal meine ersten eindrücke, als nicht vom release tag an geschädigter AoC zocker, posten!!

So long

Gruss vom  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Dezember 2008)

Suggie schrieb:


> Morgen kann ich ja mal meine ersten eindrücke, als nicht vom release tag an geschädigter AoC zocker, posten!!


Man kann die Gemüter durchaus verstehen. Ich gehörte auch zu den geschädigten, die sich tierisch auf AoC gefreut haben, ne gute Stange Geld dafür gelassen haben und dann von dem, was da präsentiert wurde, maßlos enttäuscht waren. Aber dieses rumgehacke auf Fehltritten, die garnicht mehr aktuell sind, ist sowas von out und langweilig. Vorallem mit dieser "noblen" Ambition, angeblich Neukunden vor FC "beschützen" zu wollen.

Die Leute, die hier hartnäckig FC und AoC schlechtreden, interessieren sich nicht dafür, wie's heute aussieht und was sich alles geändert und verbessert hat. Die haben ihre Meinung, die steht fest. Sie ignorieren, dass andere MMO Betreiber genauso ihre Probleme und aufgebrachte Spieler haben. Und sie sind nicht bereit, wie man sieht, ihren Standpunkt zu ändern.
Für sie ist alles, was bei FC passiert, auch wenn's nur 'n unbedeutender Furz ist, der quer geht, der Beweis dafür, dass die Firma alles falsch macht, die Spieler gegen sich aufbringt, somit bald pleite ist und AoC abgeschaltet wird.


----------



## Niko78 (8. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Man kann die Gemüter durchaus verstehen. Ich gehörte auch zu den geschädigten, die sich tierisch auf AoC gefreut haben, ne gute Stange Geld dafür gelassen haben und dann von dem, was da präsentiert wurde, maßlos enttäuscht waren. Aber dieses rumgehacke auf Fehltritten, die garnicht mehr aktuell sind, ist sowas von out und langweilig. Vorallem mit dieser "noblen" Ambition, angeblich Neukunden vor FC "beschützen" zu wollen.
> 
> Die Leute, die hier hartnäckig FC und AoC schlechtreden, interessieren sich nicht dafür, wie's heute aussieht und was sich alles geändert und verbessert hat. Die haben ihre Meinung, die steht fest. Sie ignorieren, dass andere MMO Betreiber genauso ihre Probleme und aufgebrachte Spieler haben. Und sie sind nicht bereit, wie man sieht, ihren Standpunkt zu ändern.
> Für sie ist alles, was bei FC passiert, auch wenn's nur 'n unbedeutender Furz ist, der quer geht, der Beweis dafür, dass die Firma alles falsch macht, die Spieler gegen sich aufbringt, somit bald pleite ist und AoC abgeschaltet wird.



Du sagst es und so empfinden es auch einige/mehrere. Ich spiele nun seit über 5 Jahren aber so viele Versprechungen und dann nicht eingehalten wie bei AoC, also bis dato niemand. Funcom ist doch im allgemeinen nicht die Spieleschmiede die wirklich was auf die Beine bringt. Bis dato konnte sich diese Firma am Markt halten, obwohl keinen wirklichen Durchbruch.
Ich bin auch nicht bereit meine Meinung zu ändern, weil ich auf eine Firma die große Versprechungen macht und dann nur einen Bruchteil davon rausbringt, obwohl man für das volle Paket zahlen musste, einfach nicht mehr vertraue. Ist der Ruf mal weg dann kann man sich verbiegen wie man will ... es ändert nichts und nicht jeder hat eine 2te Chance verdient.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Dezember 2008)

Naja, ich finde FC hat mit AoC was geschaffen, was es im MMO Sektor kein zweites mal gibt. Ja, darunter zählen auch die ganzen Skandale. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich meine eigentlich viel mehr eine Welt, die es so noch nicht gab. Wer die Conan-Romane kennt, liest und dabei Gänsehaut bekommt, wird sich in AoC zu Hause fühlen, weil man einfach diese ganze barbarische Stimmung dort wiederfindet. Und auch für die anderen. AoC ist einfach anders. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dazu kommt das Kampfsystem, was es so auch noch nicht gab.
Und inzwischen ist das ganze Drumherum (also Client / Server) auch so annehmbar geworden, dass man's sehr gut spielen und mögen kann. In meinen Augen ist das pro und contra an AoC inzwischen reine Geschmackssache.

Für das Geld, was man für das Spiel + Freimonat heute noch bezahlt, bekommt man ne Menge Gegenleistung. Das nützt zwar Leuten wie dir zB nix, die bereits Geld in AoC damals investiert haben. Aber ich denk mir für meinen Teil da sowas in der Art wie: "Hey, entweder kannste den Rest deines Lebens auf FC und AoC rumhacken und dir selbst dabei die Möglichkeit nehmen, zu erfahren wie's jetzt ist und vielleicht doch 'n schönes Spielerlebnis zu haben - oder du lässt den Scheiss von damals hinter dir und schaust nach vorn!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ehrlich gesagt ist mir dieses Gefühl, dass ich meinen Frieden mit der Angelegenheit gemacht hab besser, wie ständig zu argumentieren, warum das Spiel denn jetzt so schlecht sein soll.


----------



## La Saint (9. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde FC hat mit AoC was geschaffen, was es im MMO Sektor kein zweites mal gibt. ....
> 
> AoC ist einfach anders. ...
> 
> Für das Geld, was man für das Spiel + Freimonat heute noch bezahlt, bekommt man ne Menge Gegenleistung.



Da muß ich Spectrumizer Recht geben. Sowohl mit dem Anderssein, als auch mit der Gegenleistung. Da wir alle über 18 sind, vermutlich auch Spectrumizer, sollten wir die Dinge beim Namen nennen. Es geht um Brüste.

Nirgendwo anders gibt es soviel Brüste für so wenig Geld. DAS ist die wirkliche Innovation von Funcom. Was kostet heutzutage eine Peepshow? Der Eintritt in eine Tabledancebar? Von einem Bordellbesuch garnicht zu reden? Ja, richtig. Deutlich mehr als 30 Euro. Und bei AoC hat man für nur 30 Euro Peepshow und Tabledance für einen ganzen Monat. Einfach einen nackten weiblichen Char auf einen Tisch stellen, tanzen lassen und man bekommt mehr Brüste pro Euro, als bei jedem anderen Event. Egal, ob RL oder ingame. Und man kann sie sogar selbst wippen lassen, wenn man gelegentlich den Char vom Tisch springen läßt. 

Ok, AoC ist ein Nischenprodukt. Aber, oh Mann, was für eine Nische. Die Fanboiz mit ihrem Blick auf das Wesentliche haben das offensichtlich schon lange erkannt.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## xCarlos (9. Dezember 2008)

La schrieb:


> Da muß ich Spectrumizer Recht geben. Sowohl mit dem Anderssein, als auch mit der Gegenleistung. Da wir alle über 18 sind, vermutlich auch Spectrumizer, sollten wir die Dinge beim Namen nennen. Es geht um Brüste.
> 
> Nirgendwo anders gibt es soviel Brüste für so wenig Geld. DAS ist die wirkliche Innovation von Funcom. Was kostet heutzutage eine Peepshow? Der Eintritt in eine Tabledancebar? Von einem Bordellbesuch garnicht zu reden? Ja, richtig. Deutlich mehr als 30 Euro. Und bei AoC hat man für nur 30 Euro Peepshow und Tabledance für einen ganzen Monat. Einfach einen nackten weiblichen Char auf einen Tisch stellen, tanzen lassen und man bekommt mehr Brüste pro Euro, als bei jedem anderen Event. Egal, ob RL oder ingame. Und man kann sie sogar selbst wippen lassen, wenn man gelegentlich den Char vom Tisch springen läßt.
> 
> ...


Geht es vom Niveau eigentlich noch weiter runter oder war das jetzt alles? Ich hab ja schon ne Menge Schwachsinn hier gelesen aber nur ganz wenige Beiträge liegen noch weiter unter der Gürteillinie als dieser Müll hier.


----------



## Feder und Schwert (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mal eine Frage an Spectrumizer,

weiter oben hast du im Zusammenhang mit RP orientierten Spielen folgendes gesagt:
"Dass FC - nach dem großen Signal der Spieler - innerhalb von NICHTMAL 24h reagiert und eine Lösung präsentiert hat, finde ich schon bemerkenswert "

Da ich mich selber sehr für das Rollenspiel interessiere und gerade Age of Conan, trotz mancher Fehler, eine sehr dichte und raue Atmosphäre bietet, bin ich sehr froh dort meinen Figuren eine Seele und eine eigene Persönlichkeit einzuhauchen. Daher bin ich als Rollenspieler der alter Schule sehr an der Pflege und Unterstützung dieser herrlichen Möglichkeit, dem Spiel zu mehr zu verhelfen als nur "damage und famren", interessiert. 

Meine Frage ist nun,
was hat Funcom den unternommen? Bin erst seit 07.12.2008 wieder in Conan eingetaucht und würde mich interessieren welche Schritte sie unternommen haben, die du erwähntest.

Ich danke dir jetzt schon mal für deine Antwort. ((Ps. auch wenn es nichts zum Thema beifügt, ich mag dein Jususbildchen, es hat so eine positive Ausstrahlung „grinst“))


----------



## xdave78 (9. Dezember 2008)

La schrieb:


> ...




Man Lazent...da haste Dich aber echt selber an Niveaulosigkeit übertroffen- das muss man an der Stelle schonmal so unverblümt sagen. Dass Du hier in die unterste aller Schubladen greifst hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet. Damit hättest Du dann wohl auch eindrucksvoll erwiesen, dass WIR alle ganz sicher über 18 sind - wovon Du ja wohl ganz sicher ausgeschlossen bist. Und wenn nicht denk mal bisschen drüber nach wie Du Dich hier nach aussen darstellst, dazu fällt mir nur noch ein "DEUTSCHE kauft DEUTSCHE Bananen"...


----------



## Brummbör (9. Dezember 2008)

hihi wie einige gleich auf jeden post anspringen. wenn man schon über sowas nicht mehr lachen kann.... (und das bei dem avatar)
naja man  kritisiert ja auch die eigene comm im offi forum wenn die mehr content fordert, nur weil sie selbst noch nichts von den t inis gesehen hat und noch nicht am ende ist......


----------



## La Saint (9. Dezember 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Man Lazent...da haste Dich aber echt selber an Niveaulosigkeit übertroffen- das muss man an der Stelle schonmal so unverblümt sagen. Dass Du hier in die unterste aller Schubladen greifst hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet. Damit hättest Du dann wohl auch eindrucksvoll erwiesen, dass WIR alle ganz sicher über 18 sind - wovon Du ja wohl ganz sicher ausgeschlossen bist. Und wenn nicht denk mal bisschen drüber nach wie Du Dich hier nach aussen darstellst, dazu fällt mir nur noch ein "DEUTSCHE kauft DEUTSCHE Bananen"...



Den Sprung von Brüsten zu Bananen habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Carangil (9. Dezember 2008)

Feder schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage an Spectrumizer,
> 
> weiter oben hast du im Zusammenhang mit RP orientierten Spielen folgendes gesagt:
> "Dass FC - nach dem großen Signal der Spieler - innerhalb von NICHTMAL 24h reagiert und eine Lösung präsentiert hat, finde ich schon bemerkenswert "
> ...



Spectrumizer empfindet evtl. DAS hier als positive Lösung (!) des Problems der RPler auf Asgard:

http://forums-de.ageofconan.com/showthread...3150&page=4   (Beitrag 37)

Meine Meinung: in Anbetracht der geäußerten Kritik, der Größe des Problems, der gemachten Verbesserungsvorschläge ... die Lösung ist lachhaft ...


----------



## Coup de grâce (9. Dezember 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Man Lazent...da haste Dich aber echt selber an Niveaulosigkeit übertroffen- das muss man an der Stelle schonmal so unverblümt sagen. Dass Du hier in die unterste aller Schubladen greifst hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet. Damit hättest Du dann wohl auch eindrucksvoll erwiesen, dass WIR alle ganz sicher über 18 sind -



Mag sein, dass ich in La Saints Posting mehr Ironie hineininterpretiere als da ist, aber so ganz unrecht hat er ja mit seinem Resumee, die ach so "erwachsenen" _Inhalte _in AoC betreffend, nicht. Auch, wenn man das sicherlich etwas weniger drastisch hätte formulieren können ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> wovon Du ja wohl ganz sicher ausgeschlossen bist.



Im übrigen finde ich es albern und ermüdend, wenn man sich hier einander dauernd die geistige Reife aberkennt. So "diskutieren" im Allgemeinen Leute, denen die Argumente ausgegangen sind.



> Und wenn nicht denk mal bisschen drüber nach wie Du Dich hier nach aussen darstellst, dazu fällt mir nur noch ein "*DEUTSCHE kauft DEUTSCHE Bananen*"...



Was soll das?


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Dezember 2008)

Feder schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage an Spectrumizer, [...]


FC hat versichert, dass sie sich mehr darum bemühen, die RP-Regeln auf RP-Server durchzusetzen, was ggf. auch mit Account-Ban bestraft werden kann. Wie da allerdings jetzt die Sachlage ist und inwiefern schon konkrete Pläne vorhanden oder gar erste Umsetzungen gemacht worden sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich selber nur einen Twink auf Asgard hab.

@La Saint: 
Neben den Tidden sehen kann ich da noch foll die Arme und Köpfe abhacken oder so krasse andere Sachen machen .... MuahahAHAhahaAaaAAa !!1111 Wie krass isses aufm Mamut rumreiten und fett die Mobs und andere Spieler damit wegpwnen ... Mammutcharge ftw alter falter!!!1 Du hast doch garkein Plan Dude!!!11 Geh doch wieder in dein Pokemon Online rumspiel0rn!!1 Daß höchste der Gefühle sin doch da angezogne pseudo-erodisch abdancende Nachtelfen, die vielleicht 12-jährige antörnen oder die aufgehängten Leichen am fetten scharlachroten Kloster, wo schon die USK deswegen überlegt hat Pokemno Onlein auf USK 21 zu machen, weil das fiel zu krassitsch is, alta!!!11


----------



## seppix@seppix (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke auch das ich bald wieder zu AoC gehe meinen ToS wieder zu entsstauben und einfach drauf los zu metzeln 

Warhammer macht mir zu viele unverständliche Probleme also ab zu AoC wo ich wenigstens weiß das die ruckler an meinem Pc lagen wegen der Hammer Grafik, aber da ich jetzt im besitzt eines neuen Pc's bin...



Wollt ihr mal wissen welches MMORPG mih am längsten gehalten hat GW  klingt komich ist aber so XD
(einfach nur mal reinschreiben das ein Spiel ohne Monatskosten mich länger hält als eins mit.)


----------



## Jinntao (9. Dezember 2008)

@ TE: AoC hat seine anfänglichen Probleme fast komplett ausgemerzt und läuft sehr solide. Ich bin seit Release dabei und geniesse das Game (wenigstens meistens) in vollen Zügen; etwas besseres hat der Markt (für mich) zur Zeit nicht zu bieten.

@ La Saint: Im Gegensatz zu AoC, was sich stark verbessert hat, bist du und dein Niveau stagniert - jedesmal traurig deinen geistigen Dünnschiss lesen zu müssen.  Vor allem dieses beknackte 'Brüste'-Argument. Ich glaub kaum dass jemand dafür AoC zockt. Du magst ne Ausnahme sein, du sprichst es ja ständig an, scheinst es zu brauchen und du bist ja auch jemand der in der heutigen Zeit noch Geld für Pornografie ausgibt (macht das echt jemand?)..
Gleiches gilt auch für das Gewaltargument, wer wirklich aktiv spielt, achtet da nich drauf..


----------



## patrick02 (9. Dezember 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> WOW- stark angefangen nach Release immer besser geworden
> 
> AOC - schwach angefangen und nach Release stark nachgelassen




Gut zusammen gefasst! Ich finde es aber SEHR Schade das AoC nicht so gut iist... mit Gilden-Belagerrungen und so hatten sie ein paar Features!


----------



## Forticia (9. Dezember 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung auf was du dich beziehst, wenn du die Abos meinst, geb ich dir Recht.
> 
> Wenn du Veränderungen meinst, den Entwicklungsstand dann liegst du falsch.
> 
> ...




Selten so einen schwachsinn gelesen .
Wieder einmal wird deutlich so viel Mist wie du schreibst kann nur einer Posten der kein ahung hat was in WoW Respektive dem Add on passiert .

AOC wird nie besser werden als Hellgate London damit ist alles gesagt .
Auch wenn es die Mini Community hier nicht wahrhaben will ändert es nichts an den Tatsachen .

WoW ist ein PvE Spiel . AOC ist ein Witz . 
Nur noch ein Abklatsch von dem was es angeblich mal hätte sein sollen .


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Dezember 2008)

Forticia schrieb:


> Selten so einen schwachsinn gelesen .
> Wieder einmal wird deutlich so viel Mist wie du schreibst kann nur einer Posten der kein ahung hat was in WoW Respektive dem Add on passiert .


Redest du grad mit dir selber oder fühlst du dich nur persönlich angegriffen? Oder hab ich irgendwie die letzten Tage Halluzinationen gehabt und nicht ständig Themen gesehen, wie zB "WotLK zu leicht", "WotLK zu anspruchslos" und 'n Haufen Posts von enttäuschten Spielern? (zB hier, hier, hier) Oder Threads wie "T7 durch Abzeichen"? Die ganzen Saison-PvP-Sets für angesparte Ehre + angesparte Marken? Willst du ernsthaft behaupten, dass aus "World of Warcraft" kein "World of Casualcraft" geworden ist?



Forticia schrieb:


> AOC wird nie besser werden als Hellgate London damit ist alles gesagt .
> Auch wenn es die Mini Community hier nicht wahrhaben will ändert es nichts an den Tatsachen .
> 
> WoW ist ein PvE Spiel . AOC ist ein Witz .
> Nur noch ein Abklatsch von dem was es angeblich mal hätte sein sollen .


Mimimi .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (10. Dezember 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und schon wieder haben wir einen Flame Thread. Man sollte das ganze Forum hier am besten dicht machen.


----------

